# DSL-Problem



## Driftking007 (11. September 2013)

Guten Tag, 
ich hab folgendes RIESIGES Problem:

Bei uns wurde ausgebaut, das Glasfaserkabel wurde nun bis in den Ort gelegt. Ich selber wohne etwas außerhalb. Vorher kam unser Adsl Signal aus 5,7 km Entfernung, nun liegt der Glasfaseranschluss 2,3 km entfernt. 

Nun:
*Vermittlungsstelle*-----G-l-a-s-f-a-s-e-r-----------*Ort*-------K-u-p-f-e-r-2,3km----------*Haus* 
Max ADSL-Speed: 14.500kbits
VDSL: Verbindungsabbrüche

Vorher:
*Vermittlungsstelle*---------------K-u-p-f-e-r-5,7km----------*Haus*
Max ADSL-Speed: 384kbits

Das Problem ist aber, der Anbieter der bei uns ausgebaut hat, darf nur VDSL benutzen. Dafür ist unsere Leitung leider einige Meter zu lang. ADSL darf nicht geschaltet werden, da dann im Dorf andere Telekom Kunden kein Signal haben. Man hat mir nun wieder angeboten, DSL über das alte 5,7 km lange Kupferkabel zu benutzen. 
Gibt es nicht noch irgend eine andere Möglichkeit für uns? 
Ausgebaut wird wohl erst wieder, wenn FTTH gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wird, also erst in 150 Jahren.


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

[UPDATE]04.11.2013 Zusammenfassung bis Seite 11:

1. Nach vielem Hin und Her wurde festgestellt, das DPBO für das VDSL geschaltet ist und erst ab 1,1Mhz das Signal "losgehen" würde, dafür sind die 2300 Meter vom Glasfaserkasten hierher zu lang.
2. Die Telefonanlage hatte einen zu hohen Innenwiderstand und wurde ersetzt.
3. Nach einigen Wochen wurde wieder auf die alte Kupferader umgeklemmt. Wirkliche Leitungslänge ist 6637 Meter. Nach 3 Monaten endlich Internet.
4. Nach einem Port-Reset hat man wohl die Max. Datenrate auf bis zu 4Mbits hochgedreht. Bis hierhin hat es knapp 4 Monate gedauert. Die Fehler sind nun beseitigt, das Tuning kann nun beginnen.
5. Modem-Tests ergaben, dass die Fritzbox 7270v2 und das Siemens SL2-141-I am besten an dem Infineon-Port laufen. Das Sphairon AR860 ist aber auch nicht gerade schlecht, aber dafür erstaunlich stabil.
6. Ringkerne für den Bau einer Doppeldrossel wurden bei Magentec bestellt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> der Anbieter der bei uns ausgebaut hat, darf nur VDSL benutzen.





Driftking007 schrieb:


> ADSL darf nicht geschaltet werden, da dann im Dorf andere Telekom  Kunden kein Signal haben.


 
Wenn diese Tatsachen erstens richtig und zweitens nicht "verhandelbar/umgehbar" sind bleibt dir wohl nur



Driftking007 schrieb:


> DSL über das  alte 5,7 km lange Kupferkabel zu benutzen.



Gibts denn keine völlig anderen Wege an mehr Bandbreite zu kommen? Über DSL wärs hier ähnlich bescheiden, deswegen hab ich den Netzzugang per Kabel. Der ist zwar auch "unausgebaute Randzone", was bei denen aber 32.000kbit/s entspricht (ausgebaut wärens 150.000 ).


----------



## Driftking007 (11. September 2013)

Kabelausbau gibt es leider in unserer Gemeinde fast gar nicht. :/

Edit: HSDPA kommt auf ca 1,5Mbits stabil, LTE wäre wohl nur mit riesiger Außenantenne verfügbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

Dann bleiben dir wohl nur die Optionen 384kbit oder Umziehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2013)

@Driftking007
Bevor du jetzt das korn in die flinte stopf...ähhh...die flinte ins korn wirfst, wäre eine bestandsaufnahme angebracht. Also:
Bekommst du vdsl überhaupt von einem anbieter geschalten oder ist es gar schon geschalten?
Was für einen router benutzt du? (wenn es eine fritzbox ist bitte die screens von internet-> dsl-informationen und dort von übersicht, dsl, spektrum und statistik posten)
Wie heißt der anbieter?


----------



## Decrypter (11. September 2013)

VDSL bei 2300m Leitungslänge dürfte wohl schon kritisch sein.



> Das Problem ist aber, der Anbieter der bei uns ausgebaut hat, darf nur VDSL benutzen.


Das würde ja im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, das ähnlich wie bei ADSL2+ und DPBO alle Träger mit 2.2 MHz nicht belegt werden können und nur der Frequenzbereich über 2.2 MHz nutzbar wäre. Das kann ich mir so zwar nicht recht vorstellen, würde aber einen erheblichen Bandbreitenverlust zur Folge haben. Es wird wohl aber eher so sein, das VDSL ähnlich wie den Telekom Outdoor VDSL DSLAMs zwar mit aktivierten DPBO geschaltet werden, aber DPBO nur den ADSL(1) Frequenzbereich bis 1.1 MHz betrifft. 

Bei der Telekom spielt das aufgrund der sehr konservativen Dämfungsgrenzen (VDSL 50 maximal ca. 400m und VDSL 25 ca. 900m Reichweite) für VDSL keine Rolle, da immer noch reichlich nutzbare Träger zur Verfügung bleiben. Aber bei dir mit noch verbleibenden 2300m Kupferleitung sieht das komplett anders aus. Die hohen Frequenzen in den oberen VDSL Bändern fallen hier aufgrund der Dämpfung schon gleich raus. Die Dämpfung ist hier schon so hoch, das keinerlei Nutzsignale auf den Trägern mehr ankommen. Die verbleibenen, noch nutzbaren Trägerfrequenzen dürften wohl eben geradeso ausreichen, um die Profiluntergrenze (womöglich liegt die bei ca. 17000 kBit/s, um ADSL bzw. ADSL2+ Anschlüsse zu schützen) noch zu erreichen. Also instabiler Sync am Profilminimum. Ob es sich tatsächlich so verhält, erkennt man am Spektrum und DSL Leitungswerten, sofern es das Modem erlaubt. Mit einem entsprechend guten Modem könnte da dann noch was zu machen sein. Sollte eine AVM 7390 vorhanden sein, so ist diese definitiv eine schlechte Wahl, da diese modemtechnisch ziemlich ungeeignet für grenzwertige Schaltungen ist und an bestimmten Chipsätzen (insbesondere Infinieon) zusätzliche, z.T. erhebliche Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Driftking007 (12. September 2013)

Gerade ist Vdsl von htp geschaltet. Bis jetzt hat es unsere 3370 noch nicht einmal geschafft zu syncen ....
wir haben auch schon vorher es mit einem speedport 523 rev b. ausprobiert und klappte auch nicht.

Ich hab schon viel gelesen von einstellen eines db snr wertes?! bringt sowas evtl einen sync zustande?
Die 7390 vom techniker bekam ab und zu mal einen sync zustande ... zwar viele crc fehler ... aber sie stand dann für ein paar minuten ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Gerade ist Vdsl von htp geschaltet. Bis jetzt hat es unsere 3370 noch nicht einmal geschafft zu syncen ....


Schlecht... Wie sieht eure leitungsführung im haus aus? Steht der router gleich neben dem hausanschlußpunkt oder gibt es noch meterweise inhouse-verkabelung zwischen hausanschlußpunkt und TAE-dose? Ist der hausanschluß schon ewig alt? (korrodierte kontakte) 
Gibt es mehrere TAE-dosen (telefondosen) im haus, die evt. zusammen geschalten sind?
Hast du einen splitter zwischen router und telefondose verbaut?


> Ich hab schon viel gelesen von einstellen eines db snr wertes?! bringt sowas evtl einen sync zustande?


Ich glaube nicht das es hilft, aber versuchen kannst du es. Eventuell bringt ein geringerer rauschabstand das integrierte modem zum syncen. Wenn möglich solltest du auch die aktuellste firmware aufspielen.


> Die 7390 vom techniker bekam ab und zu mal einen sync zustande ... zwar viele crc fehler ... aber sie stand dann für ein paar minuten ...


 Das klingt so, als hättest du einen broadcom-port. Den scheint deine 3370 nicht sonderlich zu mögen.
Wenn du noch einen anderen router probieren willst, kannst du es noch mit draytek versuchen. (vigor 2760 oder 2750) Garantieren kann ich aber für nix, da deine leitung wirklich sehr grenzwertig ist und da muß man halt viel probieren. Wenn du den draytek aber bei amazon bestellst, kannst du ihn ja immerhin wieder zurück schicken, wenn es nicht funzt.


----------



## Driftking007 (12. September 2013)

ok danke  ich werd mal sofort bestellen. ich hab die fritzbox direkt am hauptanschluss in keller nach einem splitter geschaltet ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2013)

Hast du es mal ohne splitter versucht? Vieleicht ist der nicht ganz i.o.


----------



## Driftking007 (12. September 2013)

Ja. Hab bestimmt schon 5 splitter durchprobiert und ein Techniker von htp hatte über unseren Splitter die Leitung gesynct.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2013)

Ich meinte aber nicht mehrere splitter testen, sondern es ohne splitter dazwischen probieren.
Nunja, mal sehen ob der draytek was bringt und wenn nicht, wäre dann nur noch eine 7390 eine option. Wenn die vom techniker syncronisiert hat, wäre das wenigstens eine basis auf der man aufbauen könnte, da sich ohne leitungswerte die leitung nicht einschätzen lässt. (die gibt es nur bei erfolgreichem sync)


----------



## mrfloppy (12. September 2013)

Welche BB hast du denn gebucht?  Ruf deinen Provider mal an das die das Profil kleiner einstellen sollen,  ggf haben die die Möglichkeit ein Synctest Profil einzustellen um zu schauen was sich da tut


----------



## Driftking007 (13. September 2013)

16k wurde gebucht. das profil kleiner zu wählen hatten die glaub ich schon ausprobiert als der techniker da war.
Ohne splitter hatte ich auch schon probiert  ich warte ab, dass das neue modem kommt ... mit der jetzigen hardware ists glaub ich aussichtslos ...


----------



## mrfloppy (13. September 2013)

Frag doch mal nach ob die ein Synctest Profil haben,  glaub das Synct wenn mit 96kb, aber wenn der Sync damit kommt können die anhand der Dslam abfrage das maximal mögliche sehen.  Wichtig dafür ist erstmal das sync zustande kommt.  Oder wie du schon geschrieben hast,  du wartest


----------



## Driftking007 (13. September 2013)

Hab da ebend nochmal angerufen. Also bis frühestens nächste Woche Freitag ist noch VDSL geschaltet. Danach wird wieder umgesteckt auf das Alte Kupferkabel. Die Technik will nochmal zurückrufen wegen der Einstellung eines anderen Profils.
Die verbaute Hardware ist Betriebsgeheimnis. Komisch. Dabei kann man doch bei einer syncronen Leitung sehen was im Dslam verbaut ist.
Die an der anderen Seite der Leitung meinte es wäre egal, welche Hardware im Modem verbaut ist. Das das nicht so ist, weiß ich selber von der DSL-Light verbindung ....


----------



## mrfloppy (13. September 2013)

Finde das seltsam das die sich so quer stellen.  Bei mir schaltet ein Anbieter bei Kunden wenn nur Telefon gebucht ist vdsl voice only ,  das sind dann 2M. Zum testen doch okay ob sich da was tut.  Aber wenn man nichts versucht klar,  nur direkt wieder umschalten ist natürlich einfacher als eine fehleranalyse um zu schauen ob evtl doch was geht bevor man auf die dümpelleitung wieder geht


----------



## Driftking007 (13. September 2013)

ja. ICh ruf da nachher nochmal an. Selber melden tun sich die ehh nie. Seit über 9 Wochen haben wir nun kein Internet.

Ich hab hier auch noch ein CastleNET AR801 rumliegen, das baugleich mit nem AR860 sein soll. Der funktioniert nicht an einem VDSL oder?


Hier einmal der Zeitliche Ablauf:

15 Juli : VDSL Schaltung. Keine Syncronsierung. Ich fahre in die Stadt um Leihgerät zu holen. Mir wurde das falsche gegeben.
17 Juli : Telekom Techniker misst im Haus, leitung wird nicht syncron, will dies an den hochbau weiter geben wegen der Überland leitung.
23 Juli : Einer vom Tiefbau steht vor der tür. Kann nur sehen dass ab der hälfte der Leitung noh 18k ankommen.
29.Juli : Hochbau beginnt arbeiten. Sitzt aber meist immer im Auto und genießt die echt heißen temperaturen.
31.Juli : Hochbau ist fertig, keine rückmeldung.
5.August : Fehler soll laut Telekom behoben worden sein.
6. August : htp techniker kommt raus und schaffte eine VDSL sync mit der 7390 für knapp eine Minute (ADSL bei 14.500 sync). Geben fehler an die Telekom weiter
12. August : Fehler angeblich behoben, ohne dass jemals ein Telekom techniker da war. htp Techniker kommt noch am selbern Tag.
22. August :  htp und Telekom Techniker sind zusammen da und finden Fehler in der Leitung, aber schon direkt hinter dem Dslam in der Erde.
29. August : Hochbau und Tiefbau kontrollieren diesmal wirklich die Leitung. Fehler angeblich behoben.
2. Septemer : htp Techniker bekommt immernoch ab und zu mit der fritzbox die Leitung Syncron. bei ca 2.700 kbits. Hält aber max. 1 min.
9. September : Telekom Frequenztechniker sind da. Angblich sei die Leitung zu lang für VDSL.  ADSL darf nicht vom Dslam aus geschaltet werde, da dadurch Trägertöne anderer nicht htp kunden wegfallen würden. 
11. September : anruf bei htp. Man kann uns nur die alte Leitung anbieten.

Edit: N freund wohnt n paar dörfer weiter, dort hat htp Infineon 11.2.4.3 als Hardware. Steht zumindest in seiner Fritzbox.

Edit2: Also das umstellen eines anderesn Profils wurde an die Dsipatcher weitergegeben. Angeblich darf das aber nicht übers wochenende oder längere Zeit umgestellt sein?!

Edit3: Also Profil ist nun auf 500kbits geschaltet. Bleibt auch erstmal so.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. September 2013)

Was hast für ein Gerät  dran?  Siehst was theoretisch maximal möglich wäre ?
Ar801 und 860 unterstützen nur ADSL / adsl2+


----------



## Driftking007 (15. September 2013)

die Fritzbox 3370 schafft es leider nicht die Leitung zu syncen. Daher kann ich auch nicht sagen was maximal möglich wäre.


----------



## Driftking007 (18. September 2013)

So das draytek vigor 2750 ist angeschlossen. ist bis jetzt noch nichts eingestellt und komplette werkseinstellungen. Die leitung ist aber noch nicht syncron geworden. Stutzig macht mich dass er nach dem handshake versucht mit dem Vdsl Profil 17b versucht zu syncen. Das ist doch für bis zu 100 mbit spezifiziert? und hat außerdem n sehr großes Frequenzspektrum gegenüber den 8er Profilen?! Oder ist das egal?!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. September 2013)

Sicher das der router es mit 17b und nicht mit 17a versucht? Zu einem 17b-profil hab ich nix gefunden.
Kannst du deinen provider mal fragen, ob sie dich auf profil 8b schalten können?  Das ist für mehr sendeleistung spezifiziert.


----------



## Driftking007 (19. September 2013)

mein ich doch  ok ... ich ruf da noch mal an


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> So das draytek vigor 2750 ist angeschlossen. ist bis jetzt noch nichts eingestellt und komplette werkseinstellungen. Die leitung ist aber noch nicht syncron geworden. Stutzig macht mich dass er nach dem handshake versucht mit dem Vdsl Profil 17b versucht zu syncen. Das ist doch für bis zu 100 mbit spezifiziert? und hat außerdem n sehr großes Frequenzspektrum gegenüber den 8er Profilen?! Oder ist das egal?!


 
wenn alles nix hilft, mußt du zur 7390 greifen, wie sie der techniker hatte. Die scheint mit deinem port am besten klar zu kommen. Der router muß halt erstmal eine verbindung aufbauen können und dann müßte man sehen wie die verbindung stabil zu bekommen ist.
Sorry, aber Überlange vdsl-leitungen sind neuland für mich. (hier hab ich kein vdsl)
Edit:
ups... Hätte doch als pn raus gehen sollen. Wenn man vom handy aus schreibt...


----------



## Driftking007 (19. September 2013)

er will nochmal schaun ob er umstellen darf (wegen der Telekom), und testet das dann auch. Ich selber bn nicht zuhaus, hab ihm in der Technik das auch gesagt, er sieht ja wenn sich die Leitung syncronisert. Morgen meldet er sich nochmal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2013)

Bin gespannt... Wie gesagt, der letzte ausweg ist dann noch den gleichen router zu besorgen, wie ihn der techniker zum testen benutzt hat.


----------



## mrfloppy (22. September 2013)

Ich würde mal die 7360 probieren, der DSL Chip ist dem der 7390 weit überlegen.  Zudem macht die 7390 nur 17a und die 7360 unterstützt auch 30a


----------



## Decrypter (22. September 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die 7360 probieren, der DSL Chip ist dem der 7390 weit überlegen.


 
Die 7360 ist der 7390 überlegen, ohne Frage. Aber die 3370 ist defacto genauso gut wie eine 7360. Was ich nur sehr eigenartig finde ist, das eine 7390, die ja modemtechnisch deutlich schlechter als fast alles andere ist, zumindest für kurze Zeit einen Sync hinbekommt. Aber solange man nicht weiß, was für ein Profil überhaupt geschaltet ist, ist alles nur stochern im Sandhaufen.

Auf jeden Fall sind 2300m Kupfer mit möglicherweise noch aktivierten DPBO für VDSL äußerst kritisch. Und dann noch wohl z.T. Überlandleitung, die deutlich anfälliger gegenüber Störungen von außen ist als die verbuddelten Leitungen. Selbst mit ADSL2+ und aktiviertem DPBO sind bei so einer Leitunglänge kaum noch Bandbreiten von 10 Mbit möglich. Mit einem VDSL Profil wäre zumindest ja noch der Frequenzbereich über 2.2 MHz nutzbar. Aber bei so einer Leitungslänge schlägt dann die Dämpfung sehr schnell zu, da ja gilt, das je höher die Frequenz je stärker die Dämpfung ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. September 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die 7360 probieren, der DSL Chip ist dem der 7390 weit überlegen.


Driftking007 hat es bereits mit einer 3370 probiert, ohne erfolg. (hat den selben chipsatz wie die 7360)


> Zudem macht die 7390 nur 17a und die 7360 unterstützt auch 30a


 Das profil 30a bringt in dem fall noch weniger als 17a. Profil 8b  könnte evt. abhilfe schaffen, da dies für mehr sendeleistung  spezifiziert ist. Ob es auch geschalten wird, ist aber die andere  frage...


Decrypter schrieb:


> Was ich nur sehr eigenartig finde ist, das eine 7390, die ja modemtechnisch deutlich schlechter als fast alles andere ist, zumindest für kurze Zeit einen Sync hinbekommt.


Das ist nicht verwunderlich.  Driftking007 wird an einem broadcom-dslam hängen und die vertragen sich vermutlich nicht so gut mit dem lantiq-chipsatz der 3370/3390/7360. (zumindest nicht bei dieser leitungslänge) In der 7390 werkelt dagegen ein fusiv vx180, der mit dem port wohl eher klar kommt. (broadcom ist auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren)
DSL in jeder form ist halt eine diffizile angelegenheit, vor allem im grenzbereich.


> Aber solange man nicht weiß, was für ein Profil überhaupt geschaltet ist, ist alles nur stochern im Sandhaufen.


 Da noch nichts anderes vermeldet wurde, bis jetzt das profil 17a. (standard-profil?)


----------



## Driftking007 (22. September 2013)

also momentan ist das Profil 17a geschaltet (informationen stammen aus dem draytek): 

VDSL Information	firmware version: 1412f0	Modem Settings:	 CPE in Route Mode
  Profile	State	UP Speed	Down Speed	SNR Upstream	SNR Downstream
  17a	Training	0 (Kbps)	0 (Kbps)	N/A (0.1dB)	N/A (0.1dB)
Server Information:	Infineon


Also sehr warscheinlich n Infineon Port. N freund wohnt n paar dörfer weiter, dort hat htp Infineon 11.2.4.3 als Hardware. Steht zumindest in seiner Fritzbox. Wird also hier genauso sein.

Morgen werde ich nochmal anrufen und fragen ob das Profil 8b geschaltet werden kann oder warum nicht.

Wir sind auch das einzige haus was an dem Telefonkabel angeschlossen sind. Es gibt also keine weiteren Nutzer der Überlandleitung. 
Adsl würde mit 14.500 kbits funktionieren, wenn die Telekom dies erlauben würde. In der Vermittlungsstelle würde aber dann bei jedem anderen Adsl nutzer die Leitung zusammenbrechen, bzw langsamer werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> ...
> Server Information:    Infineon
> 
> Also sehr warscheinlich n Infineon Port. N freund wohnt n paar dörfer weiter, dort hat htp Infineon 11.2.4.3 als Hardware. Steht zumindest in seiner Fritzbox. Wird also hier genauso sein.


 Das würde mich dann doch verwundern, aber auch die reconect`s der fritzbox des technikers erklären. Die 7390 kann mit diesem infineon-port anscheinend (nach dem was man so liest) nicht so gut.
Stellt sich nun die frage warum die des technikers syncronisiert hat... Evt. hatte der zum testen ein adsl-profil geschalten?
Leider führt das zu dem schluß, das bei deiner leitung nix zu machen ist. An hardware fällt mir nun nix mehr ein, mit welcher man es noch probieren könnte. Ich würde lediglich, interesse halber, noch eine 7570 an deinem anschluß probieren, wobei ich mir da auch keine große hoffnung machen würde. (ein w920v ist übrigens das selbe wie eine 7570, falls du dir sowas irgendwoher leihen kannst)


----------



## Decrypter (22. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht verwunderlich.   Driftking007 wird an einem broadcom-dslam hängen und die vertragen sich  vermutlich nicht so gut mit dem lantiq-chipsatz der 3370/3390/7360



Das kann ich so eigentlich nicht bestätigen. Ich hab eine 3370 am Easybell VDSL hängen. Auch O2 Telefonica hat im HVT Broadcom stehen. Die 3370 läuft um Lichtjahre besser,als wenn ich die eigentliche von Easybell gelieferte 7390 hier anklemmen tue. Die 3370 bei VDSL 100 einen Sync von 77 Mbit und die 7390 schafft an der Line maximal 64 Mbit. Nun hängt die 7390 an dem Telekom VDSL 50. Hier läuft die 7390 nach dem Wechsel auf IP und somit von Infineon Port zu Broadcom Port minimal besser. Der Sync ist ungefähr gleich, nur läuft die 7390 mit dem Broadcom jetzt stabiler bei bedeutend weniger FEC/CRC Fehlern. Aber Infineon und 7390 war ja schon immer problematisch.

Edit:
Die 7570 oder auch SP W920V ist schlechter als eine 7360/3370. Aber bei Infinion Port könnte (!) es evtl. klappen, da die 7390 mit Infineon generell Probleme hat. Mußte meine 7390 immer auf maximale Stabilität stellen, damit die überhaupt mit dem Telekom VDSL lief. Sync war ja nie das Problem, sondern vielmehr die Stabilität. Selbst bei einem SNRM von 15-19 dB gabs unregelmäßige Syncverluste. Mit der 7570 aka W920V lief die Line jedoch völlig stabil.


----------



## Driftking007 (23. September 2013)

also ich hab ebend nochmal telefoniert.
Das Profil 8b kann nur von der vermittlungsstelle aus eingestellt werden, darf bzw kann aber nicht im KVZ eingestellt werden. Warum nicht, das fragt die Telekom 
Bis zur angeblichen Adsl schaltung dauert es nun noch 2 Wochen!!! Der Techniker bei htp ist auch verwundert warum die Telekom sich so viel Zeit lässt, normal sind ca 10 Tage, warten tu ich aber schon seit 2 Wochen.
Ich werd also das draytek wieder zurückschicken. Ohne Adsl modem hilft mir das teil gar nicht ..  


EDIT:
Aufgefallen ist mir auch, dass ab und zu die leitung auch noch "knackt". Ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist, dass ca 1 mal die minute, manchmal auch öfters so ein knacken zu hören ist. Der techniker bei htp hat das auch gehört.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2013)

Also "knacken" darf eigentlich nix.


----------



## Driftking007 (24. September 2013)

mmh ok. Ich wette das immernoch irgendwo ein fehler in der leitung ist. Die techniker messen ja nur und stellen fest die leitung sei in ordnung. Die messung dauert aber nur einige sekunden sodass das knacken ja nicht wirklich wargenommen wird. Jetzt nochmal komplett techniker ordern würde wieder wochen dauern ... 
Eine komplett neue Leitung wäre um einiges kostengünstiger gewesen. Halt! Nicht aufregen. Die Telekom-Beamten-Rechnungsabteilung will lieber oft wenig geld investieren anstatt einmal richtig und dann nie wieder.


----------



## mrfloppy (25. September 2013)

Wenn du knacken hast teste mit einem anderen Telefon damit du sicher sein kannst das es nicht am Telefon liegt.  Wenn der Fehler mitwandert Störung melden. Die Messung die die machen ist eine wiederstandsmessung und hat null Aussagekraft was das knacken angeht,  auch wenn es heißt die Leitung sei toll.  Muß nur die Leitung in einem kvz schlecht getackert sein und schon hast immerwieder knacken auf der Leitung,  auch wenn die wiederstandsmessung sauber ist


----------



## Driftking007 (25. September 2013)

ja das problem ist aber, die machen eine Widerstandsmessung, sehen die Leitung ist in Ordnung, und schicken dann keinen raus weil kein fehler zu finden ist. Und versuche heutzutage mal einen vom Hochbau zu finden der freiwillig auf 20 masten klettert und die Leitungen überprüft.

Wir hatten das Problem vor einigen Wochen mal der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt, die hat sich nun letzte woche eingeschaltet und gestern wohl mit htp kommuniziert. htp hat denen wohl mitgeteilt dass die Telekom sich sehr lange zeit lässt mit den terminen. Und siehe da, heute meldet sich htp, dass die Telekom nun MORGEN schon auf Adsl zurück schaltet, anstatt erst am 10. Oktober.

Ich werde dann nochmal gucken ob noch das knacken besteht. Wenn ja dann werd ich die bei htp mal wieder nerven. 

Auch interessant, was htp uns dann morgen schaltet. Die Leitungskapazität lag damals bei ca. 1300 kbits. Da kann man hoffentlich noch was rausholen. DSLRAM wird aufjedenfall nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Driftking007 (26. September 2013)

So heute zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr sollte die Umschaltung wieder zurück auf Adsl erfolgen.
um halb 1 war ein Techniker da, und hatte sich die Schaltung im Keller angeguckt. Er meinte es würde in einer Stunde funktionieren, hatte aber noch einige Probleme mit den Aderpaaren, denn die Telekom meinte es würde nur noch 1 paar frei sein, obwohl hier ich glaub 12 frei sind. (sind das einzige Haus an dem Kabel).

Bin dann zur Uni. Hab E-technik geschrieben 
Vorhin angekommen funktioniert gar nichts mehr. Dsl synct nicht, ISDN verliert immer wieder die Leitung. Es rauscht und knackt.
Leider war der zuständige bei htp nicht mehr erreichbar heute Abend. Die Bundesnetzagentur wird sich sicherlich freuen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. September 2013)

Deine leitung wird irgendwo einen "knacks" haben. Da sind bestimmt ein paar verbindungsstellen korrodiert...


----------



## mrfloppy (26. September 2013)

jop und daher mit sicherheit dein vdsl problem vorher. herzlichen glückwunsch, vom regen in die traufe ! wenn die leitung dann mal wieder richtig funktionieren sollte kannst dich wieder umschalten lassen, wird bestimmt was gehen


----------



## Driftking007 (27. September 2013)

jo ich denke auch ... man man man. Nun heißt es erstmal wieder abwarten und alles von vorne.
Die Kosten der ganzen Techniker sind bestimmt schon höher als ne neue Leitung ...

Ohne aldi Talk wär ich schon gestorben ...


----------



## mrfloppy (27. September 2013)

Verstehe deinen Provider aber auch nicht,  haben es sich echt einfach gemacht.  Da macht man eine dementsprechende Messung was man der tcom  um die Ohren Hauen kann und gut is.  Mit einer Meldung das DSL tot ist aber die Leitung von den  widerstanden her in Ordnung ist geht zu 99% in die Hose,  da macht  tcom nichts. Da muß man eigentlich anders vorgehen


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> ja das problem ist aber, die machen eine Widerstandsmessung, sehen die Leitung ist in Ordnung, und schicken dann keinen raus weil kein fehler zu finden ist. Und versuche heutzutage mal einen vom Hochbau zu finden der freiwillig auf 20 masten klettert und die Leitungen überprüft.
> 
> Wir hatten das Problem vor einigen Wochen mal der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt, die hat sich nun letzte woche eingeschaltet und gestern wohl mit htp kommuniziert. htp hat denen wohl mitgeteilt dass die Telekom sich sehr lange zeit lässt mit den terminen. Und siehe da, heute meldet sich htp, dass die Telekom nun MORGEN schon auf Adsl zurück schaltet, anstatt erst am 10. Oktober.
> 
> ...


 
Deine Zuleitung über Masten? Dann wundert mich ganrichts mehr


----------



## Driftking007 (27. September 2013)

der Provider darf selber nur im haus messen ... der rest ist eigentum der Telekom.Mehr als sehen dass es nicht geht geht also nicht. 
Wenn für die Telekom der Widerstand in Ordnung ist dann wird nichts gemacht. Selbst die vom hochbau sind nur dann auf die masten wenn sie selber bei der widerstandsmessung etwas bemerkt haben.

Und ja. Es sind ca 2 km über Masten. ... 52 Masten mit 23 überbrückungen wegen umgestürzten bäumen oder so.
Die Leitung selber ist von vor 1960 meint mein vater ...
Es wär doch viel wirtschaftlicher die einfach zu erneuern oder gleich einzubuddeln in leerrohre. es sind nur felder und wiesen wo die Leitung lang führt ... also nichts was extrem teuer wird.


----------



## mrfloppy (27. September 2013)

Das ist so nicht richtig.  Die können sowas wie eine elq- Messung machen,  damit wird die Leitungsqualität  festgestellt. Elq wird bei adsl/adsl2+ Störungen durchgeführt,  ob vdsl geprüft werden kann weiß ich jetzt nicht.  Selbst wenn nicht gibt es für vdsl eine andere Methode. Dafür geht der fremdprovider an die innenhausleitung und an den  apl und es wird die Qualität der tcom Leitung geprüft


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. September 2013)

aber alleine das es über masten geht sagt doch schon alles... ich meine, was haben die da für einen maximalen querschnitt verbaut? 0,3er? und dann lass mal an den zwischenverteilungen wasser reingelaufen sein... oder irgendwo hat sich salpeter durchgefressen, dann reicht ein bisschen wind aus und schon knistert es... schon oft genug gesehen sowas. Bis zur 1. TAE ist hoheitsgebiet der telekom, bis dahin kann jeder monteuer mit seinem argus die einfachsten werte (dämpfung, rauschabstand,...) auslesen. Bei der PTI haben die dann auch noch richtig geile messgeräte, wo man die ganze leitung meter für meter überprüfen kann... da sieht man dann die länge und man kann jeden meter überprüfen... man bekommt soweit ich weiß damit die verlässlichsten ergebnisse.


----------



## Driftking007 (27. September 2013)

Pti war ja schon vor einigen wochen hier ... angeblich sei die leitung in ordnung gewesen ... aber sie hat trotzdem geknackt ... 
Die vom provider können nur mit ihrer technik an die tae gehen und wie schon gesagt mitm argus die einfachen werte auslesen.
Leitung neu und fertig ... die schlagen sich schon immer damit rum weil jedes jahr irgendwas dran ist ...

Edit: bis vor 2 Jahren hatten wir auch jährlich ca 2 bis 5 blitzeinschläge ... die alle über die masten ins haus kamen ... seitdem blitzableiter an jedem 3. masten sind, hat sich die zahl auf ca 1 im jahr verrngert ... 
Die Hochspannung reicht locker aus um so ein kabel doch auch sicherlich zu zerstören ...


----------



## Decrypter (27. September 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, darf eine TAL einen definierten Widerstand nicht überschreiten. Den genauen Wert wußte ich mal, ist aber mittlerweile entfallen. Wird dieser nicht überschritten, ist für die Telekom die Leitung in Ordnung. Ob da nun z.B. ne Muffe absaufen ist, oder Kontakte rott sind, oder gar nicht richtig aufgelegt, ist damit nicht feststellbar. Als i-Tüpfelchen ist hier noch ein Wettbewerber im Spiel, nämlich htp. Da wird die Telekom nur sehr sehr schwer zu bewegen sein, sich die Sache mal genauer anzuschauen. Denn dafür darf sie htp nichts in Rechnung stellen, da die TAL ja Eigentum des Netzbetreibers (also Telekom) ist. Ergo wird da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nichts passieren. Und htp kann nichts anderes tun, als immer wieder die gemeldete Störung an den Netzbetreiber weiterzuleiten. Da dürfte man sich dann im Kreis drehen. Ob htp die Möglichkeit hat, aufgrund der immer wiederkehrenden Störungen und des Nichtbeseitigens des Netzbetreibers, die TAL Gebühr zurückzuhalten, ist jetzt mal die Frage. Denn das mit der TAL was nicht stimmt, steht ja mittlerweile außer Frage.

Ich gehe auch jede Wette ein, würde es sich hier um einen Telekom Kunden handeln, wäre da schon längst was passiert !


----------



## mrfloppy (27. September 2013)

Hast du einen herkömmlichen ISDN Anschluss mit ntba?  Wenn ja sollen die mal bitfehlermessungen machen und das melden,  bitfehlermessungen wurden das krachen im Telefon Bis zum Zusammenbruch erklären. Hoheitsgebiet Bis tae  ist quatsch,  geht bis zum apl und wenn die offen sind gehe ich auch da messen.  Argus hin oder her,  dann halt elq Messung,  dauert nur  muß ein Messgerät als slave  in die vermittlungsstelle und das andere hängt man an den apl.  Sind aber massive bitfehlermessungen messbar kann man sich die elq Messung sparen,  das müssen die dann in Ordnung bringen egal wie toll die Leitung zu messen ist


----------



## Driftking007 (27. September 2013)

Ja haben ISDN. Werde morgen mal im ISDN gerät gucken was sich da so auslesen lässt. Das Sphairon hatte vorhin auch einen sync ... kam leider nicht in die Web-Oberfläche ... muss ich morgen auch nochmal checken.
Zumindest ist es ein seehr lautes rauschen, manchmal auch knacken, dann bricht die Leitung ab.

Montag lass ich nochmal einen Techniker von htp ankommen.

Vor einigen Jahren hatten wir sowas ähnliches mal bei der Telekom. Das hatte Monate gedauert, man meinte dass DSL gfar nicht mehr verfügbar wäre. Wir mussten dann auf ISDN zurück. Einige Monate vergingen, bis dann einer vom Hochbau ein lockeres Kabel entdeckte.

Und da wir nun von der Telekom weg gegangen sind, werden die sich bestimmt nicht freiwillig für uns einsetzen. Mal sehen wie es mit der Bundesnetzagentur aussieht. Aber die steckt bestimmt auch mit der Telekom unter einem Hut. Staat hin oder her.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. September 2013)

Beim ISDN lässt sich das Messen,  wenn das so massiv ist lassen sich die bitfehler messen und das lässt sich einfacher bei tcom reklamieren als DSL probleme


----------



## Driftking007 (28. September 2013)

So. Ich könnte explodieren. Ich war arbeiten, meine Eltern im Garten. Es stand ein blaues Auto an der Gartentür, meine Eltern dachten es wär wohl nur einer der sich verfahren hat.
Als sie in den Briefkasten guckten, war dort ein Zettel der Telekom, es wär zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr ein Termin gewesen. Bei htp angerufen, der in der Serviceabteilung meinte, seine Chefin hätt uns das gestern mitgeteilt. Mch hat aber gestern KEINER angerufen. Dienstag kommt dann nochmal einer von der Telekom.

Dsl synct nun mit der Fritzbox. mal 96 kbits, mal 128. Was eingestellt ist weiß ich nicht. Techniker bei htp sind samstags nicht da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufjedenfall MUSS 385kbits gehen, das hatten wir auch vorher bei der Telekom. Normalerweise muss auch mehr gehen (damals mit dem Sphairon):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd dann mal im ISDN gerät gucken. 

Schonmal vielen dank, dass ihr alle hier versucht zu helfen


----------



## Driftking007 (28. September 2013)

Also das ISDN Gerät ist ein Eumex 401. Lässt sich soweit ich gesehen habe nicht auslesen, was die Bitfehler betrifft.

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich nochmal das Sphairon AR860 mit der Routertech Firmware geflasht. Einen Sync nach 25 min hab ich nicht erreicht.
Die Fritzbox braucht auch ca 10 bis 15 min bis zu einem Sync.

Komischerweise sind seit heute nachmittag keine Störgeräusche mehr beim Telefon aufgetreten. Ob das am guten Wetter liegt, oder die von der Telekom doch noch etwas gemacht haben, das weiß ich nicht. Internet geht aber noch nicht, also muss ja irgendwas noch sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (28. September 2013)

Bitfehler Überwachung kann dein Provider auf den ISDN Port legen und der Techniker mit Argus vor Ort messen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2013)

@ Driftking007
Was für eine fritzbox hattest du dran? Das spektrum schaut ja extrem komisch aus. Deine leitung muß wohl doch mal generalüberholt werden.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ Driftking007
> Was für eine fritzbox hattest du dran? Das spektrum schaut ja extrem komisch aus. Deine leitung muß wohl doch mal generalüberholt werden.



ich denke das wird auch das problem sein... nur werden wahrscheinlich nicht genügend adern im vzk frei sein.... und glaube mir, bevor die das vzk auswechseln, wird nochmal alles versucht es doch noch zum laufen zu bekommen


----------



## Driftking007 (30. September 2013)

Adern müssten alle anderen im Kabel noch frei sein. Wir sind das einzige Haus daran. 
Ruf da nun nochmal an. 

Da hing die 3370 dran


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Adern müssten alle anderen im Kabel noch frei sein. Wir sind das einzige Haus daran.
> Ruf da nun nochmal an.
> 
> Da hing die 3370 dran



Das heißt aber nicht das die anderen Adern funktionieren... ich denke das du wahrscheinlich schon mehrmals umgeschalten wurdest. Aber immer am Ball bleiben


----------



## Driftking007 (30. September 2013)

So, morgen kommt ein Telekom Techniker. Mehr als sehen dass es nicht läuft wird also nicht drin sein  
Der wird es dann an den Hochbau weiter geben, der dann wohl nächste Woche kommt. Das wird dann auch nichts bringen. Dann kommt wieder ein Techniker, der gibts dann an den PTI weiter. Die sagen uns dann dass die Leitung ok ist, dsl nicht möglich. .... Aaaach ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten wochen  

Witzig ist auch, dass nun die Telekom meint, dass kein DSL für unseren Wohnort verfügbar ist, obwohl wir vorher seit Jahren DSL-Lite hatten. Es scheint als wollen die uns LTE anbieten, so viele Flyer wie die hier verteilen


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. September 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> So, morgen kommt ein Telekom Techniker. Mehr als sehen dass es nicht läuft wird also nicht drin sein
> Der wird es dann an den Hochbau weiter geben, der dann wohl nächste Woche kommt. Das wird dann auch nichts bringen. Dann kommt wieder ein Techniker, der gibts dann an den PTI weiter. Die sagen uns dann dass die Leitung ok ist, dsl nicht möglich. .... Aaaach ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten wochen
> 
> Witzig ist auch, dass nun die Telekom meint, dass kein DSL für unseren Wohnort verfügbar ist, obwohl wir vorher seit Jahren DSL-Lite hatten. Es scheint als wollen die uns LTE anbieten, so viele Flyer wie die hier verteilen



bei uns ist es anders herum: wir haben seit jahren nur ISDN verfügbar und haben seit circa 1,5 jahren LTE... mittlerweile kommt jeden monat werbung für call&surf obwohl es kein dsl für diese region gibt... das ist voll deprimierend, denn ich hätte nichts lieber als normales DSL. Mir würde schon ne abgespeckte 6000er leitung reichen, stattdessen muss ich mich mit diesem drossel-lte rumschlagen.


----------



## Driftking007 (30. September 2013)

LTE sind wir im Grenzbereich, da wir aber 5 Leute sind und alle auf internet für Uni / Schule / arbeit angewiesen sind, lohnt sich LTE gar nicht. Da sind zu viele Bäume im Weg und die paar GB hab ich schon durch Windows-Updates oder ein paar Steam Games weg.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. September 2013)

Wenn der Techniker morgen da ist sag dem das Telefon teilweise knackt und rauscht Bis hin das der isdn'er zusammenbricht.  Soll dann auf bitfehler prüfen.  Deine einzige Chance eigentlich zur Zeit


----------



## Driftking007 (30. September 2013)

jap sag ich dem. Ich sag dem auch dass hier DSL-Lite vorher ging. Ich kann nur hoffen dass auch endlich mal was passiert.


----------



## Driftking007 (1. Oktober 2013)

Also der Techniker war da. Die Leitung ist soweit ok. Bitfehler konnte er nicht feststellen. Evtl ist das ISDN gerät schuld daran dass die Leitung nicht so hoch synct (ging aber vorher auch), also hab ich rausgesteckt und er anscheinend 512er Profil geschaltet. 288kbits kamen an, statt 128.
Das war wohl nicht das Problem.

Aber er hat sich gewundert, warum wir nicht ans Glasfaser angeschlossen sind. Da hab ich ihm das erzählt dass die Telekom meint das würde die anderen Teilnehmer stören. Er hat dann nochmal mit einem Techniker geredet und der meinte folgendes: Durch die Schaltung von Adsl würden dann nur die anderen Teilnehmer vom KVZ zu uns, die im Ort auf der Leitung sind gestört. Wenn man aber 6000er schaltet ist das so gering, dass das nicht relevant ist (meinte damals auch der PTI).
Er meinte auch ein htp techniker soll sich nochmal das ISDN gerät angucken und messen.

Ich hab dann ebend nochmal bei htp angerufen und denen dies gesagt. Die haben mir gesagt, dass die Telekom ohne wirkliche Begründung nicht will, dass Adsl aus dem Ort vom Glasfaser zu uns geschaltet wird. Die Techniker von htp sehen auch keinen wirklichen Grund das nicht zu tun. Sie haben auch eine Mail deshalb an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt, die den Sachverhalt schildert. 
Der im Service meinte die Telekom versuche uns nur wieder zurück zu bekommen, bzw. mehr Geld für die Nutzung der Kupferkabel zu bekommen.
Nächste Woche soll wohl wieder auf den Glasfaserkasten umgesteckt werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Oktober 2013)

Eine ganz schöne odyssee bei dir... Die verbindungstellen deiner zuleitung mal zu überprüfen und zu reinigen (wenigstens die der überland-leitung) wäre wohl zu billig gewesen.
Die spinnen die tele...chinesen.


----------



## Driftking007 (1. Oktober 2013)

So ich hab nochmal im haus alle Technik überprüft, wie der techniker heute feststellte, ist wohl die Telefonanlage etwas defekt und sorgt für eine niedrigen Signal/rauschabstand. Doch aber auch ohne die Telefonanlage kommen nur 192 bis 288 kbits an. 
Vorher waren es wie gesagt 422 und die Leitung stand in null komma nix. 

Morgen früh nochmal anrufen


----------



## Driftking007 (2. Oktober 2013)

So. Ich hab mich nochmal eingelesen. Warscheinliches problem bei mir ist der ESEL bzw. DPBO wert. Die User die über das Indoor Dslam geschaltet sind sollen nicht gestört werden durch das starke Outdoor Dslam Signal. 
Dafür wird das Adsl Spektrum am Outdoor Dslam künstlich gedämpft um Crosstalking zu vermeiden. Da hohe frequenzen vom Vdsl hier nicht mehr gut genug ankommen wegen der Leitungslänge funktioniert hier das schonmal nicht. (Deshalb darf wohl auch nicht das Profil 8b geschaltet werden)
Da auch das Adsl signal am KVZ Crosstalking verursachen kann darf das nicht geschaltet werden. Im internet steht dennoch dass meist eine niedrige Geschwindigkeit (3 bis 6k) trotzdem möglich sei. 
Ich hoffe dass sich die Bundesnetzagentur für uns einsetzt. Ansonsten schauts aus als würden wir nur noch mit ISDN speed "surfen". Kann ich mich auch mitm Surfbrett in die Badewanne legen.


Edit: Neue Telefonanlage ist bestellt. Die Techniker haben die Geschwindigkeit ein bisschen erhöht. Ohne Telefonanlage kommen bei der Fritzbox 480kbits an. Bei dem AR860 544kbits. Wenn morgen oder übermorgen die neue Telefonanlage da ist, werde ich nochmal testen und dort anrufen.
Auf das Glasfaser können wir aber anscheinend nicht gelegt werden. Ausgebaut wird hier nicht mehr. Reparieren tut hier wohl auch keiner mehr was, denn htp will wohl den fall schnell vom Tisch haben, so wie sich das immer anhört.

Edit 2: Ich habe nochmal die Leitungslängen hinterfragt, da hier wohl oft immer nur die Länge zum KVZ angegeben wurde:
0,5mm:5700m-5800m Kupfer
0,4 und 0,3mm: 5800-6657m Kupfer bis zum APL

Und da jetzt Adsl2+  drauf fahren, obwohl in 2,3 km Glasfaser liegt. Komisch finde ich auch die Meterangaben. Passt irgendwie nicht mit der Umgebung überein ?!
Würde man von 6700m ausgeben, minus 2300m ist 4400m. Wenn bis dahin 0,5er Durchmesser gelegt ist verständlich, aber man hat mir gesagt bis 5700-irgendwas metern. ?! Alles komisch ...

*Edit 3:* Heute hat man bitfehler messen können ... mal schaun was nun wieder alles an technikern hier ankommt


----------



## Driftking007 (5. Oktober 2013)

nach asugewechselter Telefonanlage und einigen technikern sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab und zu ging im Download auch mal 670kbits, jetzt sind es seit einigen tagen nur noch 176kbits.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2013)

Sieht irgendwie gruselig aus.
Wenn ich mir die gelbe kurve so anschaue, dämpft irgendetwas mächtig in deiner leitung...


----------



## Decrypter (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde mal versuchen, htp irgendwie dazu zu bewegen, bei der Telekom eine komplette Leitungsumklemmung zu veranlassen. Das wird aber sicherlich sehr, sehr schwer werden, weil es für Kunden des Wettbewerbes kaum gemacht wird. Selbst als direkter Telekom Kunde ist das nicht gerade einfach so eine Umschaltung zu bekommen.

Die Leitung ist schon verflucht lang mit knapp 6000m. Sollte das Hauptkabel auch noch hoch beschaltet sein, entsteht da schon erhebliches Crosstalking im Hauptkabel, was die Bandbreite nach unten drückt. Aber das Spektrum ist schon sehr eigenartig. Das die Trägerbelegung bei der Leitungslänge recht früh abfällt, ist logisch. Was aber nicht normal ist, ist das die Trägerbelegung von Träger 96 bis Träger 128 rapide gegen Null abfällt und dann um den Träger 160 wieder mit ein paar Bits belegt wird, bevor endgültig Sense ist. Also muß im Bereich von Träger 128 bis Träger 160 irgendwas die Leitung derart stören, das hier keinerlei Trägerbelegung mehr möglich ist. Und damit geht natürlich schon Bandbreite verloren. Die VDSL Anschlüsse aus dem neuen Outdoor können es eigentlich nicht sein, da ja gerade DPBO dafür sorgen soll, das eben dieser Frequenzbereich aus dem Outdoor nicht belegt wird, weil das starke Signal aus dem Outdoor, das relativ schwache Signal aus dem entfernten HVT beim Crosstalking einfach wegdrückt. Sollte das aber doch der Grund sein, dann ist ein falsch konfiguriertes DPBO der Übeltäter, weil es nicht "scharf" genug eingestellt ist.


----------



## Driftking007 (8. Oktober 2013)

Da samstag mal wieder kein techniker der Telekom hier war ist morgen der nächste termin. Mittlerweile wird die Leitung arg mies.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (8. Oktober 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Da samstag mal wieder kein techniker der Telekom hier war ist morgen der nächste termin. Mittlerweile wird die Leitung arg mies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Deinen Thread könntest du mittlerweile zu einem Blog umwandeln... nachdem Motto: "Ich und mein DSL"

zurück zum Thema: Das die Leitung plötzlich schlechter ist als vorher ist natürlich misteriös. Eventuell hängt es mit der verwendeten Technik des neuen Anbieters zusammen? 

Ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches, bei bekannten - nachdem an der Leitung nichts verändert wurde, haben die den Anbieter (Vodafone, vorher Telekom) gewechselt, es wurde lediglich im HVt die beschaltung geändert. Dazu muss gesagt werden das die leitung vorher einwandfrei funktionierte und nur aus wirtschaftlichen gründen gewechselt wurde. Nach einigen Tagen war bei diesen eine Störung... ständiges zusammenbrechen der Leitung, Rauschen beim telefonieren und schlechtes syncro-verhalten. 

So... als erstes wurde natürlich im HVt die geschalteten adern überprüft... alles IO, danach leitungsweg von HVt über KVz und Hausverteilung bis hin zu der 1. TAE.. elektrisch alles IO (keine unterbrechungen, verbindungen alle richtig geschlitzt und teilweise rangieradern neu gezogen). Also endgeräte durch gewechselt und das 4x (jedesmal andere router von unterschiedlichen herrstellern, alles neugeräte). Das brachte alles nichts. Dann anderer Leitungsweg... brachte ebenfalls keinen erfolg. PTI... hat alles durchgemessen, dass Vzk und das HK waren wahrscheinlich noch nicht so alt, weeshalb es auch kaum defekte leitungswege gab. So irgendwann kam man dann auf den Trichter das es nur noch an der technik von vodafone liegen kann... also haben die voller vorfreude wieder zurück auf die telekom gewechselt und man glaubt es kaum... dasselbe verhalten und keiner wusste mehr weiter. Trennungsregeln wurden perfekt eingehalten. Schlussendlich musste die Leitung extrem gedrosselt werden damit die verbidnung stabil bleibt. Vorher war es ein 16000er und der funktionierte einwandfrei und plötzlich hatte er nichmal mehr einen 6000er... true story.

Was ich damit sagen will: Das es wirklich viele verschieden möglichkeiten gibt und es unter umständen sein könnte, dass der fehler nicht gefunden wird. Obwohl ich hier auf die oberirdischen Kabel tippe.


----------



## Driftking007 (8. Oktober 2013)

ich hoffe das endet hier nicht auch so  
komischweise hatte ich vor ca 2 wochen einen Sync von ca 700 kbits. Zwar auch mit rauschen und knacken, aber irgendwie glaube ich dass irgend ein fremdsignal die Leitung stört, bzw. die Leitung nicht richtig Kontakt hat.


----------



## Addi (8. Oktober 2013)

Da kannst du ja fast schon ein Buch über deine Leitung schreiben  Ich lese hier ganze Zeit mit. Finde es interessant.
Hoffe sie finden den Fehler bei dir


----------



## Driftking007 (8. Oktober 2013)

Also hab nochmal einiges Probiert. Ich komme einfach nicht in den Sphairon AR860 mit OrbMT rein. Syncen tut diese mit Down:640 und Up:288 schon recht ordentlich für die Leitung.
Ich hab hier auch noch ein Siemens C2-010-I rumliegen, dass angeblich an Infineon ports schnell sein soll, das läuft aber nur mit sync von Down ca.: 350 und Up:260
Die Fritzbox schafft nur Down: 200, Up: 280.

Leider lassen sich aber nun nur mit der Fritzbox die Leitungswerte/Graphen auslesen. Und da sieht das nicht berauschend aus.
Vor 2 Wochen (mit defekter Telefon Anlage):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun(neuer Telefonanlage, einigen Technikern):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der alten defekten Telefonanlage synct die Leitung gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Driftking007 (9. Oktober 2013)

So Update:

Heute war ein Telekom Techniker mit einem htp Techniker zusammen da 
Zuerst haben Sie festgestellt, dass für Adsl2+ die Leitung zu lang ist. Auf längeren Leitungen ist Adsl die bessere Wahl.
Danach mussten sie festellen, dass am KVZ die Kabel nur verdrillt waren aber nicht gelötet.
Nach dem Löten sind sie dann hierher gekommen und haben festgestellt das der Splitter nicht so richtig will, also den auch noch mal ausgewechselt.
Dann wars das für den Telekom Techniker, da die Leitung in Ordnung sei.

Der htp Techniker hat dann mit der Technik telefoniert und ich habe mein Spharion AR860 an die Leitung geklemmt. Damit haben die dann die Leitung Stabil auf Down: 1408Kbits und Up:320kbits bekommen. Läuft seitdem auch 
Es würde noch mehr gehen, doch wenn mehr als 1600 eingestellt werden sollten, müssten sie auf Adsl2+ gehen und dafür ist die Leitung zu lang.
Die Fritzbox ist nun instabil im Sync, wenn, kommt sie auf ca 1000kbits.
Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als der Telekom Techniker weg war, hatten wir noch ein bisschen gesprochen. 
Die Subunternehmer machen echt ******* bei der Telekom. Das wissen die selber und es passiert dann auch schonmal dass diese dann Angeklagt werden, weil sie dann nur einen Zettel in den Briefkasten werfen "Wir waren da". 
Die Machen echt den Ruf des Technikers zunichte. Der Techniker der hier war, ist schon seit 40 Jahren dabei. Ihm gehe es nicht um Anzahl der abgearbeiteten Kunden, sondern darum, ob der Anschluss nun läuft.
Schon echt ein Ding, dass 3 Techniker, wenn sie denn hier waren, nicht gesehen hatten, dass die Leitung nur miteinander verdreht sind und nicht gelötet.

Gerade eben ging ISDN nicht, DSL blieb aber stabil. Muss ich wohl mal beobachten, denn n leichtes knacken viel mir auch beim Telefonieren noch auf   Es ist wohl noch nicht vorbei 


Edit: Ich hab mir auch nochmal gebraucht ein Siemens SL2-141-I und ein Turbolink AR871 bestellt. Einfach mal zum testen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Zuerst haben Sie festgestellt, dass für Adsl2+ die Leitung zu lang ist. Auf längeren Leitungen ist Adsl die bessere Wahl.


...das bekommt man zumindest überall zu lesen. Ich verbanne diese aussage aber mittlerweile in das reich der mythen und legenden, da bei mir die leitung @ adsl2+ bedeutend besser läuft als mit adsl. (ist die leitung aus meinem modemtest, fritzbox meint 61 db dämpfung allerdings ist meine leitung komplett unter der erde)
Die "länge" der leitung ist übrigens egal, da die dämpfung entscheidend ist. (du könntest auch vdsl mit 50 mbit über 10 km bekommen, wenn du die dämpfung unter 18 db bekommst)



> Die Subunternehmer machen echt ******* bei der Telekom.


Aus meiner erfahrung kenne ich das nur anders herum. Bei mir kamen nur techniker mit tkom-fahrzeug und die hatten, also die bei denen ich da war, keinen echten plan von der angelegenheit. (wollten mich partou auf ein defektes adernpaar schalten und das mehrfach!) Erst die größeren techniker-teams, die auch erst kamen als ich (!) an den provider rückmeldung über den sachverhalt gegeben habe, hatten anscheinend ahnung. (überaschungsbesuche ohne anmeldung-> ich war halt nicht da aber gott sei dank mein vater)
Die krönung des ganzen ist bei uns übrigens, das die tkom selbst nicht weiß was hier wo für leitungen liegen.  Dementsprechend mußten sie für meinen anschluß erstmal was funktionierendes suchen. 


> Edit: Ich hab mir auch nochmal gebraucht ein Siemens SL2-141-I und ein Turbolink AR871 bestellt. Einfach mal zum testen


 Das ar871 wird sicherlich stabil laufen, aber keinen sonderlich hohen sync produzieren.
Das SL2 hingegen war an meiner leitung nicht aus der ruhe zu bringen und auch bei 0,1 db snr nicht zu einem neusync zu überreden. Zudem syncronisierte es recht hoch. Allerdings habe ich auch einen anderen port als du und von daher würden mich die sync-raten der modems/router brennend interessieren.


----------



## Driftking007 (9. Oktober 2013)

gerne gerne  ich werd die Daten dann hier preisgeben  
Leitungsdämpfung laut telekom liegt bei 56,3 db 

Das Spektrum bei Adsl sah aber auch um einiges besser aus als das vom Adsl2+. 
Nur das knacken beim telefonieren werd ich die tage noch beobachten. 100% in ordnung ist die Leitung wohl noch nicht ... war sie auch wohl noch nie.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Oktober 2013)

tja die subunternehmer der telekom... davon kann ich ein lied singen. Das sind meistens irgendwelche typen aus der Elektrotechnik... meistens örtliche Elektriker die sich mit dieser sache eine kleines nebenbrot verdienen möchten. Denn so ein "subunternehmer" ist natürlich dann günstiger als wenn du einen bei der Telekom beschäftigten techniker da hin schickst, nur um da ein paar drähte zu ziehen. Das nennt man das "Preis-Dumping"... und die erfahrenen Telekom-Mitarbeiter werden reihenweise gekündigt... seit jahren plant die telekom den kompletten umstieg auf die subunternehmen. Was denkst du weshalb die jetzt mit diesen ganzen outdoor-Dslam´s anfangen... dort sind dann die ganzen leitungen schon geschalten und man brauch keinen mehr hinschicken. Die subunternehmer holt man dann nurnoch wenn irgendwas gravierendes vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Decrypter (10. Oktober 2013)

> Das sind meistens irgendwelche typen aus der Elektrotechnik... meistens  örtliche Elektriker die sich mit dieser sache eine kleines nebenbrot  verdienen möchten.



Dann hat man aber schon Glück, da Elektriker zumindest Grundwissen haben sollten. Häufig sind da aber auch einfach nur Hilfskräfte oder Leute mit völlig artfremden Beruf. Die bekommen dann nur ein Crash Kurs verpaßt. Und da denen dann jegliches Hintergrundwissen fehlt, bekommen diese Leute bei Störungen vielfach überhaupt nichts gebacken.
Bei der Telekom sind aber auch Monteure im Außendienst, die haben unwahrscheinliches Fachwissen. Das sind dann meistens die, die schon jahrzehnte lang dabei sind. Die werden aber immer mehr durch billige Subbies ersetzt, wo die entsprechenden Mitarbeiter zudem noch eine relativ kurzlebige Halbarkeit haben. Das dabei nichts Gutes bei rumkommen kann, liegt doch auf der Hand. 

Qualifiziertes Fachpersonal kostet Geld. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Und wenn man dann bedenkt, das die ganzen Wettbewerber jedesmal auf Neue rumheulen, das die TAL Miete immer noch viel zu hoch sei und man doch gerne die TAL nen 5-6 € haben möchte, kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Das wird alles noch viel schlimmer werden ....


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> tja die subunternehmer der telekom... davon kann ich ein lied singen. Das sind meistens irgendwelche typen aus der Elektrotechnik... meistens örtliche Elektriker die sich mit dieser sache eine kleines nebenbrot verdienen möchten. Denn so ein "subunternehmer" ist natürlich dann günstiger als wenn du einen bei der Telekom beschäftigten techniker da hin schickst, nur um da ein paar drähte zu ziehen. Das nennt man das "Preis-Dumping"... und die erfahrenen Telekom-Mitarbeiter werden reihenweise gekündigt... seit jahren plant die telekom den kompletten umstieg auf die subunternehmen. Was denkst du weshalb die jetzt mit diesen ganzen outdoor-Dslam´s anfangen... dort sind dann die ganzen leitungen schon geschalten und man brauch keinen mehr hinschicken. Die subunternehmer holt man dann nurnoch wenn irgendwas gravierendes vorgekommen ist.



völliger blödsinn das dort die ganzen leitungen geschaltet sind und keine techniker rausmüssen zum schalten. da die leute immer wechseln von provider a zu provider b wird immer geschaltet werden müssen. egal ob kollokation oder outdoor dslam


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> völliger blödsinn das dort die ganzen leitungen geschaltet sind und keine techniker rausmüssen zum schalten. da die leute immer wechseln von provider a zu provider b wird immer geschaltet werden müssen. egal ob kollokation oder outdoor dslam



Du musst es ja wahrscheinlich wissen... wenn du meinst das es blödsinn ist. Tja nur blöd das ich schon einige von diesen Dingern mit aufgebaut habe... Kann sein das jetzt noch so praktiziert wird, aber in zukunft sind die dafür ausgelegt. Es gab da mal so eine Aktion für telekom-monteure, zwecks qualität beim schalten... dort wurde darauf abgezielt das Netz später als eine art "starres netz" anzubieten. Das war damals bei den ISDN anschlüssen mit diesen outdoor-vermittlungsstellen (mir fällt gerade der name von diesen system nicht ein... omg) genauso, dort wurde einfach nur ne glasfaser bis zur Verteilung gezogen und von da aus ging es mit kupfer weiter. Dort hat dann auch kaum noch einer etwas geschalten.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2013)

Hast du eine Ahnung was passiert wenn Telekom nicht schaltet?  Wenn ein Telekom kunde der über einen outdoordslam geschaltet ist zu Provider XY wechselt?  Dieses Grunddenken klappt doch garnicht .  Sobald der Wechsel gemacht wird und auf den anderen Provider geschaltet wird gibt es für den Kunden kein DSL mehr wenn Telekom ihren Dslam nicht rausschaltet. Und nun?  Pech für den Kunden,  hätte  ja nicht wechseln müssen?  Weil es wird ja nicht mehr geschaltet?  Da reicht ja schon ein Umzug in eine Wohnung wo der Vormieter bei der Telekom war und man hat Pech gehabt.  Ne das funktioniert so nicht


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung was passiert wenn Telekom nicht schaltet?  Wenn ein Telekom kunde der über einen outdoordslam geschaltet ist zu Provider XY wechselt?  Dieses Grunddenken klappt doch garnicht .  Sobald der Wechsel gemacht wird und auf den anderen Provider geschaltet wird gibt es für den Kunden kein DSL mehr wenn Telekom ihren Dslam nicht rausschaltet. Und nun?  Pech für den Kunden,  hätte  ja nicht wechseln müssen?  Weil es wird ja nicht mehr geschaltet?  Da reicht ja schon ein Umzug in eine Wohnung wo der Vormieter bei der Telekom war und man hat Pech gehabt.  Ne das funktioniert so nicht



tja was denkst du weshalb sich die Telekom, Bundesnetzagentur und die anderen anbieter seit jahren streiten. Genau das will ja die Telekom, nach dem Motto: "Unsere Gerätschaften, unser Verkaufsrecht!" Klingt nach Monopol... ist monopol. Will aber keiner wahr haben. Seit wann ist es eigentlich zwingend notwendig, die Kollokation im Outdoor-DSLAM umzusetzen? Da gibt es andere Möglichkeiten. Wenn die anderen Provider heute schon für 1 Kupferdoppelader ungefähr 11 euro (?) bezahlen, dann werden sie in der zukunft auch dafür bezahlen die Outdoor-DSLAM´s zu nutzen.
Also komm mir nicht von wegen: Völliger Blödsinn...


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2013)

Wird sich wohl kaum durchsetzen.  Sollen sämtliche Provider ihre Technik in die Tonne werfen und etliche Millionen von Euro verbrennen?  Was die Telekom sich wünscht und was Realität ist steht auf zwei verschiedenen papieren. Zum Schluß muß  doch wieder geschaltet werden. Klar versuchen die sich ein Monopol zu schaffen nur klappt es nicht in dem Stil. Rechne den wirtschaftlichen Schaden hoch wenn die anderen Anbieter ihre Technik wegen der Telekom einstampfen müssen und was an Arbeitsplätzen wegfällt.  Zudem ein  Anbieter wie netcologne  der zur Zeit massiv outdoordslams aufbaut geht dann hin und schrottet die Kisten  wieder?  Und so verfahren ja einige Anbieter die Kisten aufbauen und dann über die Telekom Leitung zum Kunden gehen. Die  schrotten dann all ihre Kisten wenn Telekom ihr Netz aufgebaut hat


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt... zwischen Realität und Wunschgedanke ist ein großer unterschied... aber es ist tatsache das die telekom daraufhin arbeitet. Aber ich denke in zukunft wird die Kollokation im Hvt (war ja vorher auch so, aber dort mit eigener Technik) beginnen und über glasfaser bis zum outdoor-DSLAM gehen... ich glaub nicht das jeder anbieter sich seinen eigenen DSLAM in das kleine gehäuse reinklatscht...


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2013)

Gibt genug Anbieter die selber outdoordslams aufbauen. Anbieter die sich überall nur einkaufen die keine Technik haben,  für die ändert sich ja nichts aber eine ganz große Zahl der Anbieter hat eigene Technik und die werden der Telekom den stinkefinger  zeigen.  Dann gehen alle Provider mit eigener technik  hin und rechnen den wirtschaftlichen Schaden hoch und dann hat sich das erledigt.  Das wird sich so nicht durchsetzen. Alle schimpfen immer das keiner ausbaut,  dann gehen Anbieter hin und bauen selbstständig aus um sich  später sagen zu lassen "so vielen Dank aber wir haben jetzt ausgebaut und müssen Nichtmehr schalten werden dies auch Nichtmehr tun,  eure Technik könnt ihr jetzt nach Afrika verkaufen,  aber ihr könnt gerne Ports von uns mieten"   
Klingt nicht nach sehr durchsetzungsfahig


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Gibt genug Anbieter die selber outdoordslams aufbauen. Anbieter die sich überall nur einkaufen die keine Technik haben,  für die ändert sich ja nichts aber eine ganz große Zahl der Anbieter hat eigene Technik und die werden der Telekom den stinkefinger  zeigen.  Dann gehen alle Provider mit eigener technik  hin und rechnen den wirtschaftlichen Schaden hoch und dann hat sich das erledigt.  Das wird sich so nicht durchsetzen. Alle schimpfen immer das keiner ausbaut,  dann gehen Anbieter hin und bauen selbstständig aus um sich  später sagen zu lassen "so vielen Dank aber wir haben jetzt ausgebaut und müssen Nichtmehr schalten werden dies auch Nichtmehr tun,  eure Technik könnt ihr jetzt nach Afrika verkaufen,  aber ihr könnt gerne Ports von uns mieten"
> Klingt nicht nach sehr durchsetzungsfahig



ich versteh gerade nich das du denkst man müsse dann schalten    


... ich glaube die sache ist viel einfacher als du es dir vorstellst. Die können ihr "signal" einfach mit über die glasfaser schicken und fertig... und wenn alle anschlüsse schon geschalten sind.... braucht man auch nicht raus. Das die anderen Anbieter nun auch endlich anfangen eigene netze aufzubauen oder wenigstens versuchen outdoor-dslam´s zu stellen, kann nur gut sein. Es ging mir aber hauptsächlich um die Netze der Telekom und deren outdoor-gerätschaften. Im endeffket ist dies dann das selbe prinzip wie vorher, als man die kupfer-netze der telkom verwendet hat, nur hier sind es dann die glasfaser die hauptsächlich bezahlt werden müssen. Verstehst du was ich meine? Der übergabe-punkt (kollokation findet schon im Hvt statt und nicht erst im outdoor... deshlab braucht man nicht schalten. Es sei denn ein neues haus wurde gebaut und man muss ein neues Vzk einbauen.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2013)

Joah,  die Faser geht vom hvt zum Dslam,  dort muß ja eine Kiste sitzen,  d. H.  Telekom setzt da ihren Dslam rein.  Andere Provider kommen da ja nicht rein zudem wäre die Kiste dafür ja auch was klein. Also Ende wäre ja schon das Telekom dafür sorgen will das Anbieter ihren Kram in die Tonne treten können weil sie ja gezwungen wären den Telekom Dslam zu nutzen. Weil ziel  ist es ja Nichtmehr schalten zu müssen und das ist das was ich meine.  Die Anbieter werden doch nicht Millionen von Euro verbrennen wegen der Telekom. Darum geht es doch.  Man kann anderen Anbietern nicht aufoktuieren das deren Kram  für die Tonne ist und die jetzt Telekom Ports mieten muß.  Da man das nicht kann wird man immer das Kupfer zwischen den Anbietern hin und her schalten müssen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Joah,  die Faser geht vom hvt zum Dslam,  dort muß ja eine Kiste sitzen,  d. H.  Telekom setzt da ihren Dslam rein.  Andere Provider kommen da ja nicht rein zudem wäre die Kiste dafür ja auch was klein. Also Ende wäre ja schon das Telekom dafür sorgen will das Anbieter ihren Kram in die Tonne treten können weil sie ja gezwungen wären den Telekom Dslam zu nutzen. Weil ziel  ist es ja Nichtmehr schalten zu müssen und das ist das was ich meine.  Die Anbieter werden doch nicht Millionen von Euro verbrennen wegen der Telekom. Darum geht es doch.  Man kann anderen Anbietern nicht aufoktuieren das deren Kram  für die Tonne ist und die jetzt Telekom Ports mieten muß.  Da man das nicht kann wird man immer das Kupfer zwischen den Anbietern hin und her schalten müssen.


 

Dann werden die anderen Provider aber in einigen Teilen dieser Republik, keine andere chance haben... teilweise werden komplette ortsverteilungen mittlerweile an den outdoor-dslam angebunden und die alten HK´s von den HvT´s werden entweder zurückgebaut oder einfach liegen gelassen. Klar... bestimmt wird es dort wo noch das HK in den outdoor-kasten geht, geschalten... is doch klar. Aber was will man in zukunft machen, wo nichts anderes möglich ist? Es gibt stellen in diesem Land.. da gab es vor den Outdoors keine DSL-Verbindung. Dort wollen die anderen Anbieter aber auch ihre produkte verkaufen, diese sind dann aber gezwungen über die leitungen der telekom zu gehen... sooo... und da wären wir dann wieder bei dem thema das dann nicht mehr geschalten werden muss. In den Städten wir das sicher noch einige jahre so weiter gehen... aber auf dem Land sieht das nunmal anders aus.

So und ich schreibe hier die ganze zeit von ein und der selben sache... und am anfang hast du es noch als völligen blödsinn abgetan... bitte vorher nachdenken


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja du redest von Gebieten wo es vorher nichts gab,  das konnten dementsprechend andere Anbieter meist auch nicht versorgen.  Deutschland besteht ja nicht nur aus solchen Rand Regionen.  In der Masse wird das so halt nicht klappen. Ich geb dir recht mit diesen schwarzen Flecken in Deutschland aber in der Masse wird das so nicht funktionieren .  Und ja mir ist auch bewusst das es immernoch viele Ecken gibt wo kein DSL möglich ist


----------



## Driftking007 (11. Oktober 2013)

Man müsste viel härtere Strafen der Telekom geben. Überall auf der Wlt klappt der ausbau besser. Guckt man sich die Skandinavischen Länder an. Da liegen teilweise dutzende Kilometer zwischen den sehr kleinen Ortschaften und trotzdem haben sie schnelleres Internet als wir. 
Alle sagen es sei nicht wirtschaftlich. Klar ist es eine Menge Geld, aber wenn einmal Glasfaser irgendwo liegt, dann passiert da auch nichts mehr dran. Außer ein Idiot mitm bagger trennt die Leitung 
Die wirtschaft wächst dann, mehr Geld fließt. Der Wohlstand wächst, als Technologieland haben wir dann wieder etwas womit wir trumpfen können. 
Scheint wohl noch Neuland für die alten da oben zu sein.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja das Deutschland, ziemlich hinter her hinkt... ist schon erschreckend. immerhin sind wir ein G8-Land, da sollte man fast davon ausgehen können das jedes kleine Kaff wenigstens einen akzeptablen anschluss über festnetz besitzt. Doch die Realität sieht leider anders aus. Der ausbau geht ziemlich schleppend voran. Hauptgrund wird sicherlich der Zoff zwischen den Providern sein.


----------



## Driftking007 (16. Oktober 2013)

So:

Ich habe nun heute die Modems/Router erhalten und getestet. Ich habe noch keine neuere Firmware geflasht als vorhanden war.Getestet wurde nun das Sphairon AR860, Sphairon AR871C1-B und das Siemens SL2-141-I an meinem Infineon Port mit ca 57-58 db Dämpung.

Das Sphairon AR860:
Sync: Beim ersten Training.
Down: 1408kbits
Up: 320kbits

Das Sphairon AR871C1-B
Sync: Beim zweiten Training.
Down: max 688kbits
Up: max 320 kbits

Das Siemens SL2-141-I (tuning mit DMT)
Sync: 1. bis 2. Trainingsversuch.
Down: max 1408kbits
Up: max 352 kbits



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das AR871 ist also das mit abstand schlechteste Modem an meinem Infineon Port. Das AR860 schafft eigendlich immer sofort die 1408 kbits beim ersten Sync. Das Siemens muss evtl 2 bis 3 mal neu gesynct werden, damit auch 1408 kbits erreicht werden.
Leider schaffe ich es mit keinem PC mit OrbMT auf die Sphairons zuzugreifen, um die Bitbelegung auszulesen.

Dennoch gibt es ab und zu knacken beim Telefonieren. Auch das Spektrum beim SL2-141-I sieht irgendwie noch so lückenhaft aus?! Weiß einer ob das normal ist?
Morgen rufe ich bei htp auf jeden Fall nochmal an wegen des knackens beim Telefonieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Auch das Spektrum beim SL2-141-I sieht irgendwie noch so lückenhaft aus?! Weiß einer ob das normal ist?


Das bild selbst ist so normal, nur die großen einbrüche und der kurvenverlauf sind es eigentlich nicht. Die einbrüche sind dabei störungen, die aber auf dein stück freileitung zurück zu führen sind.
Der kurvenverlauf schaut bei mir übrigens so aus, wobei ich @300 khz 55 db dämpfung haben und die leitung auf adsl2+ läuft. (du ja 58 db)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon geschrieben, deine TAL müßte mal komplett auf korrodierte kontakte und allgemeinen zustand geprüft werden. Ich habe nur so die befürchtung, du müßtest erst so einen mast von der oberirdischen führung fällen und anschließend anrufen das dein telefon nicht mehr geht. Vieleicht tut sich dann ja was...


----------



## Driftking007 (17. Oktober 2013)

ein masten fällen wär doof ... dann würde man nur den masten auswechseln. Man müsste JEDE Oberirdische strecke mittig durchtrennen.
Wir haben erstmal ne gutschrift bekommen weil die ersten monate kein internet ging. Außerdem zahlen wir nun 10 euro weniger im monat weil wir 16000 gebucht hatten. 
Ich werd aber dennoch nochmal durchklingeln und einen techniker sprechen. Die anderen haben nicht so die ahnung und wenn den im call center der techniker sagt es geht nicht dann machen die auch nichts mehr.
Das knacken meinten die, soll wohl nicht von der Leitung kommen denn die sei ok. 
Da htp nun der Bundesnetzagentur gesagt hat dass nun das Internet geht wird von der Seite auch nichts mehr kommen.
Scheint wohl so dass 1400er dsl bis zum Gesetzlichen FTTH bei uns das maximum bleibt.


----------



## Driftking007 (21. Oktober 2013)

Nun haben wir gestern nacht wieder extremes Knacken und rauschen gehabt. War relativ Windig und regnerisch. Dann brach Telefon und Internet zusammen. Das Sphairon hat sich aufgehängt beim Syncen und deshalb ging heute morgen kein Internet. Da ich nicht zuhause war, rief meine Mutter bei htp an. Die meinten alles wäre in Ordnung und hatten wohl einen Portreset gemacht. Das Sphairon syncte plötzlich mit 1536kbits statt 1406kbits.

Als ich zuhause ankam hab ich dann nochmal das Siemens SL2-141-I angeschlossen und eingestellt. Bei 10% noisemargin habeich einen Sync von nun 2236kbits, doch die Leitung bleibt nicht stabil. Bei einem noisemargin von 20 bis 30% habe ich noch 2080 kbits im Download und 416 im Upload. Bis jetzt ist es stabil. Auch das Spektrum sieht nun nicht mehr durchlöchert aus.

Ich wette Irgendwo ist noch nicht die Leitung 100% zusammen. Jetzt gerade evtl, doch nach dem nächsten Sturm kanns ganz anders aussehen. Nun liegt kein Fehler vor, also will htp auch nichts machen. Die meinen wir können froh sein dass über 1000 kbits ankommen.

Vor dem Sturm: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Sturm: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Oktober 2013)

Du hast auf deinem sl2 auch die firmware 3.28p drauf. Die ist aber eher schlecht. Ziehe dir mal die 3.63w (manche schwören auch auf die 3.63m) und versuche es damit.


----------



## Driftking007 (21. Oktober 2013)

werd ich morgen nochmal machen  Echt geil das Ding. 

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass der Techniker bei dem Port-Reset einfach die 4000kbits eingestellt hat, die im Vertrag stehen. Vorher gingen ja egal wie nicht mehr als 1408kbits 

Tante Edith: Also heute ging das Internet ab 18.30 wieder flöten. Vorher waren fast 2000 stabil ohne Fehler, ab 18 Uhr kamen massiv CRC fehler dazu (einige Tausend). Das Telefon fing an zu knacken und rauschen. Nun sind nur noch 1400 bis 1600 möglich.
Entweder ist das Datenaufkommen extrem auf der Hauptader oder irgendwas stört gewaltig. Morgen hol ich nochmal ein neues NTBA und einen neuen Splitter ab. Da aber Telefon (Bitfehler waren Messbar) und DSL gestört werden, denke ich wird es nicht am Splitter liegen, ein anderer zeigt die gleichen Symptome und der Fehler tritt erst abends auf.


----------



## mrfloppy (23. Oktober 2013)

Nicht abwimmeln  lassen.  Wenn bitfehler auf der Leitung sind.  Zwar schwer wenn es Wetter bedingt ist aber machbar das der Telekom nachzuweisen


----------



## Driftking007 (3. November 2013)

So Internet funktioniert nun, Telefon soweit auch.

Ich habe mittlerweile gerade die Fritzbox 7270v2 dran hängen und habe merklich Probleme durch den großen Verkehr auf der Hauptader.

Mittags gehen so ca 1800/320 bis 1900/320 kbits ohne große Verluste durch die Leitung. Gegen abend steigt die Fehlerrate, der SNR sinkt auf 3 ab und dann gibts einen resync. Meist dann mit ca 1300/320 kbits. Ab und zu auch nur noch 1100/233 kbits. 
Im spektrum taucht dann ein kleineres Loch bei träger 112 und ein sehr großes um Träger 128 auf. auch ab ca. Träger 144 kommt dann nichts mehr rüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass es sich dabei um Mittelwellensender handelt, aber auch an der Auslastung der Hauptader.

Ich habe schon ein bisschen über Doppeldrosseln gelesen. Lohnen die sich, bzw. was kann ich davon erwarten?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. November 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein bisschen über Doppeldrosseln gelesen. Lohnen die sich, bzw. was kann ich davon erwarten?


 Das mußt du ob wohl oder übel selbst testen. Bei mir bringt das nix in sachen bandbreite, aber ohne hab ich regelmäßig alle 14 tage einen resync und mit hält es nun schon 55 tage durch.
Als kern benutze ich einen magnetec m052 mit ca. 30 wicklungen verdrilltem klingeldraht. Doppellitze zeigt hier keine ernsthafte wirkung, erhöht aber die dämpfung nicht so stark wie klingeldraht.


----------



## Driftking007 (4. November 2013)

Ok danke  
Dann werd ich mal versuchen mir einen Ringkern zu besorgen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2013)

Bei magnetec ist das einfach. Die haben einen online-shop. 
Bei mir machte der damals aber glaube probleme. Hatte dann den service angerufen und der hat für mich die bestellung in die wege geleitet.


----------



## Driftking007 (4. November 2013)

Ich hab mir vorhin den M-052 bestellt, außerdem auch noch einen M-450, einfach mal zum Testen. Der soll angeblich sehr gut bei höheren Frequenzen sein laut deren Website. Mal testen wenn die da sind 
Ich hätte niemals gedacht dass es so einen Großen unterschied im Spektrum macht, wenn man abends Synct oder Mittags um 12 rum. 
Mittags ist es fast eine Gerade wie im Bilderbuch, ab und zu kleinere Mini-lücken aber abends sind es riesige Krater.

Ich frage mich wann ein Modem merkt, dass die Leitung instabil wird und dann neu syncronisiert. Manchmal treten nur ca 100 bis 200 CRC-Fehler die Stunde auf aber das Modem synct neu, manchmal aber auch 1000e fehler und die Leitung bleibt stabil.

Und wie ist das bei DSLRAM, als wenn die Schaltung Ratenadaptiv ist. Würde da das Modem einfach immer das maximale aus der Leitung holen, ohne neu zu syncen ? Oder handelt es mit dem DSLAM nur alle paar Minuten die Leitungskapazität aus. Somit könnte man ja einen Sync-verlust vermeiden, sobald störungen auftreten und einfach nur die Trägerbelegung verändern.

Eigentlich ein intressantes Thema  Dabei bin ich fast bei der Prüfung "Übertragungstechnik" durchgefallen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Mittags ist es fast eine Gerade wie im Bilderbuch, ab und zu kleinere Mini-lücken aber abends sind es riesige Krater.


Gerade? Wenn die leitung halbwegs störungsfrei ist, sieht es so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze sollte also recht linear vom anfang des bereiches (maximale trägerbelegung) zum ende (quasi null-belegung) laufen. Das am anfang des download-bereichs keine max.-belegung erreicht wird liegt wohl daran, das sich die träger noch ein wenig mit dem upload stören. (vermutlich im modem)



> Ich frage mich wann ein Modem merkt, dass die Leitung instabil wird und dann neu syncronisiert.


Kann da nur spekulieren aber das hängt anscheinend daran, wo der modem-hersteller die grenze gesetzt hat. Ich meine, irgendwann kommen auch nicht mehr ausreichend steuerdaten für die verbindung selbst an und dann wird halt neu syncronisiert.


> Und wie ist das bei DSLRAM, als wenn die Schaltung Ratenadaptiv ist. Würde da das Modem einfach immer das maximale aus der Leitung holen, ohne neu zu syncen ? Oder handelt es mit dem DSLAM nur alle paar Minuten die Leitungskapazität aus.


Es wird nur einmal ermittelt was geht und das ist wärend der syncronisation. Danach muß das laufen, bis die verbindung halt nicht mehr zu halten ist.


> Somit könnte man ja einen Sync-verlust vermeiden, sobald störungen auftreten und einfach nur die Trägerbelegung verändern.


Das nennt sich bitswap und wird so schon gemacht. Allerdings hilft das nicht, wenn mehrere träger zusammen brechen oder schlichtweg nicht mehr ausreichend bits belegt werden können um die übertragungsrate stabil zu halten.(verbindung bricht dann zusammen)
Die steigerung ist dann SRA (Seamless Rate Adaption), gibt es ebenfalls schon lange und würde im notfall die datenrate ohne neusync nach unten oder oben korrigieren. Allerdings wird es aufgrund von inkompatibilitäten (wir erinnern uns... DSL=diffizil) nicht verwendet, da nicht jedes modem, was das zwar unterstützt, zwingend damit klar kommt.



> Eigentlich ein intressantes Thema  Dabei bin ich fast bei der Prüfung "Übertragungstechnik" durchgefallen


 Wenn es dann ins letzte detail geht, würde es bei mir vermutlich auch auf hören.


----------



## Driftking007 (4. November 2013)

Ja genau so bzw so ähnlich sieht die Leitung mittags auch aus 

Dann ist ja eigendlich jeder anschluss der höher geschaltet ist als die Leitung her gibt ein Ram anschluss. Die Kunden ärgern sich natürlich dann dass es ab und zu zu resyncs kommt aber man hätte eine um einiges schnellere Leitung 
SRA klingt eigendlich nach DER Lösung für meine Leitung.   aber da wird wohl keiner von htp mitmachen


----------



## mrfloppy (4. November 2013)

naja bei mir sieht das aufgrund meiner spitzen leitung schon anders aus. hab so gut wie keine leitung dazwischen.
aber was liegt denn bei träger 416-480? das sieht so aus als wäre dazwischen die belegung "ausgeblendet" , gestört oder gewollt nicht voll belegt.


was soll das mit der spule bringen und wie soll das dann aussehen?


----------



## Driftking007 (4. November 2013)

Bei mir das Loch: genau auf dem frquenzbereich soll wohl Deutschlandfunk senden. Ab abends (sonnenuntergang) fallen wohl die Träger wegen der Raumwellen weg.
Dein loch im Spektrum ist gewollt so. Hab ich erst letztens gesehen dass man das oft macht um den Armateurfunk nicht zu stören.

Eine Spule ist wohl laut einigen Foren in guten Modems schon vorhanden. Aber diese ist nicht leistungsstark. Das Siemens sl2 soll wohl auch eine besitzen. Dadurch syncen wohl auch solche modelle besser. Eine spule soll kleinere Störeinflüsse wohl herrausfiltern. Wie das 100%ig genau funktioniert kann ich aber auch nicht sagen  
Es gibt zumindest ein paar gute seiten wo dies sehr gut erklärt wird.

Edit: Sag mal wohnst du im Dslam oder warum ist die Leitung so geil


----------



## mrfloppy (5. November 2013)

Joah,  kann auf die vermittlungsstelle spucken.  Direkt neben an


----------



## Driftking007 (5. November 2013)

Ich würd mich mal beim Provider erkundigen, ob bei den paar Metern überhaupt die Dämpfung der Frequenzen notwendig ist. 
Sollte das Kabel einige Meter oberhalb verlegt sein, mag es vlt. verständlich sein, dort die Leistung zu dämpfen, aber bei so einer kurzen strecke, und dann wohl bestimmt auch unter der Erde find ich übertrieben


----------



## mrfloppy (5. November 2013)

ich hab 2 und 3 db dämpfung auf der leitung, ist normal. ganz ohne gehts nicht es sei denn man hängt direkt am dslam und selbst da hat man oft 0,5 - 1 db dämpfung.


----------



## Driftking007 (5. November 2013)

jap  ich würd mich einfach mal erkundigen ...  da sind bestimmt noch einige Mbits möglich außer du bist schon am Maximum


----------



## mrfloppy (5. November 2013)

da ist feierabend, mehr kann die fritzbox nicht, die synct mit 22075, mehr will sie nicht  oder das 18M profil riegelt da ab mit meinem adsl2+ profil
leitungskapazität laut fritzbox liegt bei 22676


----------



## Driftking007 (12. November 2013)

Also die Ringkerne sind angekommen.

Es ist einmal ein M-450 und ein M-052. 
Beide habe ich mit 2x0,5er Klingedraht einmal umwickelt sodass nur eine Schicht auf dem Ringkern ist.
Vorher sollte man die Drähte beide natürlich miteinander verdrillen. Am besten eine Seite in die Bohrmaschine spannen und die andere seite irgendwo (zb. Türgriff) fest machen. Man braucht für die Große Spule ca 6 Meter.
Der Draht wird dann sehr fest drumherum gewickelt.

Beide Doppeldrosseln habe ich dann hinter den Splitter zwischen Splitter und Fritzbox gepackt. Evtl ist der Abstand zwischen den Drosseln noch zu niedrig, doch trotzdem hat sich das Internet verbessert.
Durch die Drosseln habe ich nun keine so riesigen Lücken mehr im Spektrum und teilweise ein besseres Signal/Rausch Verhältnis. 
Vorher hatte ich abends und Morgends mindestens 2 Resyncs auf ca 1300/230 Down/Up und nun läuft es fast seit 3 Tagen Stabil mit 1664/288 kbits. Vorher hatte ich nochmal morgends einen Resync, aber im Vergleich hat sich die Leitung sehr stabilisiert.
CRC Fehler treten zwar noch welche auf, sind aber mit 4000 pro Stunde abends und Tagsüber mit ca 200 noch verträglich würde ich sagen.

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe kann ich auch nochmal das Siemens Sl2-141-I Testen dass ja noch etwas besser Synct als die Fritzbox 7270v2 an meinem Anschluss. Ich werde auch noch irgendwann nochmal Vergleichsbilder hochladen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2013)

Gibts auch bilder vom spektrum mit doppeldrossel?
Hast du den klingeldraht "fester" oder "lockerer" verdrillt? Bei mir ist die verdrillung nur geringfügig stärker als das, was man schon fertig zu kaufen bekommt. (vieleicht kann ich es ja noch verbessern )


----------



## Driftking007 (14. November 2013)

ja kommt morgen alles  ne bebilderte anleitung und Bilder vom Draht und und und


----------



## Driftking007 (15. November 2013)

Also nun heute wie versprochen mein Bericht:

Ich hatte also nun vor einigen Tagen die Ringkerne bekommen. Einmal ein M-450 und ein M-052. Beide habe ich zusammen direkt bei Magenetec im Online Shop gekauft.

Beim ersten Wickel-Versuch merkte ich dass meine 2 Meter Klingeldraht niemals ausreichen würden, also habe ich mir nochmal neuen Draht gekauft.
20m 0,4mm Kabel. Dieses habe ich dann in eine Bohrmaschine eingespannt und daraus ein 10m verdrilltes Doppeladriges Kabel gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einmal das M-052 bewickelt und mit Isolierband:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal das M-450 (ca. 10 Wicklungen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner ersten Konfiguration hatte ich die Ringkerne nur einfach zwischen den Splitter und dem Router geklemmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei habe ich folgende Werte erreicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Konfiguration war dann bis vorhin, bis ich eingriff stabil. Es gab lediglich am ersten Tag einen Resync. 
Leider treten aber in den Abendstunden bis zu 10.000 CRC Fehler die Stunde auf. Auch Schwankt das Spektrum zwischen den Trägern 64 und 116 sehr stark. Ich ging von aus, dass die Ringkerne zu nah beieinander sind.

Dann habe ich nochmal ein 0,2m Cat5e Kabel zwischen dem Splitter und dem Router geklemmt. Hierbei erhalte ich folgendes Spektrum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies sieht hier gut aus, doch ich muss hinzufügen dass diese Konfig gerade einmal 5 min lief und am nachmittag gesynct wurde. Nach einiger Zeit fallen immer die oberen Träger weg und ab ca 18 Uhr gibt es häufig Resyncs auf bis zu 1100/233 kbits. Nicht stabil also. Auch hier fiel mir aber das Schwankende Spektrum zwischen Träger 64 und 116 auf.

Dann habe ich nochmal die Ringkerne etwas auseinander gemacht und folgende Konstruktion gebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier musste ich noch ein bisschen Löten, was mir persönlich nicht gefällt, da hier immer Fehlerquellen hinzu kommen.
Hiermit habe ich folgende Werte erreicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spektrum sieht hier "zerpflückt" aus, doch die Leitung ist damit stabiler als mit dem Cat-Kabel.
Auch hier viel mir das Schwankende Spektrum zwischen den Trägern 64 und 116 auf. Die oberen Träger werden auch hier mit der Zeit weg fallen und es wird sich dem Sprektrum oben annähern.

Insgesamt kann ich also folgendes zu den Ringkernen sagen:
Sie verbessern das Spektrum nicht besonders, aber erreichen eine höhere Stabilität, die sich aber evtl. ein bisschen in der Fehlerrate bemerkbar macht.
Das Schwankende Spektrum könnte evtl. an der Hauptader liegen, oder daran, dass damals mein Vater bei Hausbau das Telefon Kabel ca 5 Meter lang neben dem Hauptstromkabel liegen hat. Damals gab es DSL schließlich noch nicht und dachte niemals an solche Probleme.

Anbei auch noch meinen APL:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser ist komischerweise nicht an die Potentialausgleichsschiene angeschlossen?! Auch alle anderen Kabel sind nicht belegt 

Wenn ich noch Zeit habe teste ich dann auch nochmal das Siemens an dem Anschluss


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. November 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nochmal die Ringkerne etwas auseinander gemacht und folgende Konstruktion gebaut:


1 Ist der adapter in der steckerleiste ein power-lan/dlan adapter? Wenn ja, dann positioniere den bitte mal so weit weg vom router, wie es geht. (der stört evt. , die kreisförmige kurve zwischen träger 96 und 128 in deinem spektrum könnte darauf deuten)
2 Besser wäre der aufbau in meinen augen, wenn der splitter direkt rechts neben dem apl positioniert wäre (wenn geht das dünne verbindungsdrähtchen splitter->apl durch eine kurzen, verdrillten klingeldraht ersetzen)-> rechts daneben die untere zeile mit den drosseln-> kabel nach oben in den router. So sollten interne störungen des aufbaues minimiert werden. (derzeit überschneidet sich die zuführung zum splitter mit dem abgang)



> Dieser ist komischerweise nicht an die Potentialausgleichsschiene angeschlossen?!


Ist bei uns aber auch so und wir haben den selben post-apl.


----------



## Driftking007 (15. November 2013)

werd ich nochmal ausprobieren.  

Ob ich den power lan nun benutze oder nicht, ändert leider gar nichts im Spektrum. War damals mit das erste was ich probierte


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ob ich den power lan nun benutze oder nicht, ändert leider gar nichts im Spektrum. War damals mit das erste was ich probierte


 Hattest du da via wlan/lan auf die box zugegriffen oder nur ohne das teil synconisieren lassen?


----------



## Driftking007 (16. November 2013)

Komplett aus der Steckdose rausgesteckt  also sodass gar kein Powerlan in der Wohnung irgendwo in einer Steckdose ist  sieht aber 100% genauso aus das Spektrum 
Hatte dann mit wlan auf die Box den Zugriff


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

Ich sehe gerade das du fleißig lüsterklemmen verwendet hast.  Geht garnicht!  Damit kannst du Lampen aufhängen aber das war es auch.  Kauf dir lieber nen 100 Meter Ring rangierdraht und mach das mit den spulen in einem Stück.  Am Ende crimpst du dann einen rj45 Stecker drauf.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe in deinem Bild hast du als Anschluss Stecker für die fb zur Zeit einen rj11 Stecker. Passt  nicht ganz oder?  Versuche das richtige equipment zu verwenden und bei fb ist das nunmal rj45
Sieht nämlich aus wie die Anschluss Schnur vom cn  ar 801


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade das du fleißig lüsterklemmen verwendet hast.  Geht garnicht!


Dieser (angebliche) sachverhalt wird gern dramatischer dargestellt, als er ist. Ich verwende ebenfalls eine lüsterklemme in meiner zuleitung zum router und es mach keinen unterschied ob das kabel durchgängig oder eine solche verbindung mit drin ist. (bis auf`s bit genau der selbe sync) Allerdings kann ich das nur für höhere dämpfungen sagen, wo eh nur niedere frequenzen gehen. Auf kürzeren macht es evt. einen minimalen unterschied. (so eine lüsterklemme bietet aber schon mal mehr kontaktfläche als die klemmstellen im apl )


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe in deinem Bild hast du als Anschluss Stecker für die fb zur Zeit einen rj11 Stecker. Passt  nicht ganz oder?


Das ist nun aber komplett egal, da sowieso nur die mittleren 2 kontakte genutzt werden. Zudem passt so ein rj11-stecker ganz problemlos in eine rj45-buchse (mittig) und kontaktprobleme gibt es auch nicht. (rj11-stecker hat die selbe bauhöhe wie rj45) Achja, den rj11-stecker setlich um einen kontakt versetzt in die rj45-buchse zu bekommen geht übrigens nur schlecht. Dazu müßte man schon etwas gewalt anwenden. 
Ich habe das hier übrigens genau so. Der rj11-stecker hat eben den vorteil, das er in rj11 und rj45-buchsen geht. So muß man den stecker nicht wechseln, wenn man mehrere modems/router testet.  (ältere modelle haben gerne auch rj11-buchsen als dsl-eingang)


----------



## Driftking007 (17. November 2013)

genau. Wollte zuerst keine Lüsterklemme verwenden hab aber festgestellt, dass es gar keinen Unterschied macht. So muss ich nicht Löten wenn ich nur einen Ringkern dran klemme. 
Doof ist auch dass nur die Fritzboxen die rj45  Buchsen verwenden. Alle anderen älteren die ich hier habe benutzen rj11. Da ich aber auch hier nicht andauernd löten will hab ich die rj 11 verwendet. Es wird ehh nur das innere Paar genommen und passen tut der in eine rj45 buchse wie arsch auf eimer


----------



## Decrypter (17. November 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade das du fleißig lüsterklemmen verwendet hast.  Geht garnicht!  Damit kannst du Lampen aufhängen aber das war es auch.  Kauf dir lieber nen 100 Meter Ring rangierdraht und mach das mit den spulen in einem Stück.  Am Ende crimpst du dann einen rj45 Stecker drauf.


 
Das ist mir auch sofort auf den Bildern ins Auge gesprungen und ich muß hier mrfloppy absolut Recht geben. Lüsterklemmen haben in der DSL Zuleitung absolut nichts zu suchen !
Es funktioniert zwar, aber Lüsterklemmen bringen erhebliche Verluste mit sich. Ich hatte meine Doppelader aus der TAE UP Dose im Flur auch erst mit Lüsterklemmen verlängert, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts anderes zur Hand hatte. Es funktionierte zwar, aber der Telekom VDSL 50 schaffte mal so gerade eben den Fullsync. Hab mir dann Mini Wagos aus der Firma besorgt, welche ja zum Verbinden von Adern mit kleinem Querschnitten gedacht sind. Und siehe da. Der Leitung wurde schlagartig besser. Die Mini Wagos sind zwar auch nicht wirklich optimal, aber um Welten besser als eine Lüsterklemme. Kann mir die deutlich bessere Leitung mit den Mini Wagos nur so erklären, das bei der Lüsterklemme die kleinen Adern beim Festziehen der Schrauben der Lüsterklemme so stark gequetscht wird, dass das fragile DSL Signal erheblichen Verlust erleidet. Nicht ohne Grund wird in der Datentechnik ja ausschließlich LSA Plus verwendet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch sofort auf den Bildern ins Auge gesprungen und ich muß hier mrfloppy absolut Recht geben. Lüsterklemmen haben in der DSL Zuleitung absolut nichts zu suchen !
> Es funktioniert zwar, aber Lüsterklemmen bringen erhebliche Verluste mit sich. Ich hatte meine Doppelader aus der TAE UP Dose im Flur auch erst mit Lüsterklemmen verlängert, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts anderes zur Hand hatte. Es funktionierte zwar, aber der Telekom VDSL 50 schaffte mal so gerade eben den Fullsync.


Ich schätze das du der letzte bist, dem ich den unterschied zwischen adsl(2+) und vdsl erklären muß. 
Allerdings hättest du dir das spektrum mal anschauen sollen um zu sehen, wo es hapert. Ich wette mit dir um einen kasten bier, das erst irgendwo oberhalb von 2,2 mhz die träger langsam weg gebröselt sind (mit lüsterklemme) und sich zumindest bis 1,2 mhz rein garnichts ändert.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, weder driftking007 noch ich haben vdsl. Unsere leitungen haben eine so hohe dämpfung, das wir mit der trägerbelegung nicht über 1,2 mhz hinaus kommen und die realität hat, zumindest bei mir, gezeigt, das eine oder zwei lüsterklemmen in der zuleitung keinen unterschied machen. Das lüsterklemmen jetzt nicht für 8 mhz gebaut sind ist mir schon klar, aber die hier anliegenden 1-1,2 mhz schaffen sie.


> Nicht ohne Grund wird in der Datentechnik ja ausschließlich LSA Plus verwendet.


 Zu "datentechnik" gehört bei mir auch LAN und da werden noch ganz andere frequenzen benutzt...


----------



## Driftking007 (17. November 2013)

Ist es nicht auch so dass es Verbindungs und Verteilungsdosen gibt die Ähnlich wie eine Lüsterklemme funktionieren?
Davon hängen dutzende zwischen mir und der Vermittlungsstelle. Eine mehr oder weniger macht kein Unterschied  
Aber klar, ich werd das auch noch mal löten


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist nun aber komplett egal, da sowieso nur die mittleren 2 kontakte genutzt werden. Zudem passt so ein rj11-stecker ganz problemlos in eine rj45-buchse (mittig) und kontaktprobleme gibt es auch nicht. (rj11-stecker hat die selbe bauhöhe wie rj45) Achja, den rj11-stecker setlich um einen kontakt versetzt in die rj45-buchse zu bekommen geht übrigens nur schlecht. Dazu müßte man schon etwas gewalt anwenden.
> Ich habe das hier übrigens genau so. Der rj11-stecker hat eben den vorteil, das er in rj11 und rj45-buchsen geht. So muß man den stecker nicht wechseln, wenn man mehrere modems/router testet.  (ältere modelle haben gerne auch rj11-buchsen als dsl-eingang)


 
kann man sehen wie man will, lüsterklemmen haben da nichts zu suchen, JEDER techniker wird solch eine leitung direkt ausser betrieb nehmen oder dies so in seiner rückmeldung verewigen das der kunde so ne tolle anschluß schnur verwendet und bei erneuter störmeldung beim ISP wird man sagen das die leitung vom kunden erstmal zu tauschen ist.
was den rj11 stecker angeht ist quark. klar macht das einen unterschied. rj11 stecker hat logischerweise in der rj45 buchse spiel, das die mittleren 2 nur beschaltet sind weiß ich aber fakt ist aufgrund der größe des rj11 steckers geht der wandern oder kann wandern, d.h. der stecker kann über die kontakte rutschen aufgrund seines spiels. schon etliche kunden gehabt die wegen sowas 50 euro zahlen durften wegen nutzung einer falschen anschluß schnur.
beispiel: kunde hatte ebenfalls eine fritzbox mit der falschen anschluß schnur, die syncte mit um die 6M und hatte sync abbrüche. mit argus am splitter fehler nicht feststellbar. richtige anschluß schnur an die fritzbox und sie syncte mit 13M. und auch hier lief es laut kunde mehrere jahre, ja jetzt nicht mehr. stecker ein wenig verrutscht und vorbei war es.
es macht also doch einen unterschied ob man den richtigen stecker nutzt oder nicht.

ich sage auch nicht das es ein heilmittel für seine leitung ist, aber das sind potenzielle störquellen und beeinflussungen und davon hat er eh schon genug auf der leitung bei der länge


----------



## Driftking007 (17. November 2013)

Also das mit dem Kabel das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da unterschiedliche auch unterschiedliche Leistung erbringen. Die haben nämlich ganz oft nur 2 Adern, meist dann auch noch nicht mal nur eine Litze. Der Querschnitt ist dann bei weniger als 0,1mm. Dann davon 4 oder 5 Meter aufgewickelt, dann ist klar, dass da kein Vollsync zustande kommt.
Aber wenn du einmal ei RJ11 und ein RJ45 in die selbe RJ45 Buchse steckst, sitzen die beide fest, außer die Stecker sind nicht richtig geformt 

Naja wie ich festgestellt habe, ändert es aber trotzdem nichts ob ich ein Cat Kabel (0,2m) oder die Ringkerne (ca 7m mit 3 Lötstellen und Lüsterklemme) nehme. Der Bogen zwischen träger 64 und 128 bleibt bestehen. und schwankt auch recht häufig, sodass er mal sehr ausgeprägt ist und mal fast nicht zu erkennen ...

Edit: ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass es evtl am splitter liegt. 2 funktionierende habe ich hier. Einen wo man die Kabel schraubt und einen in dem man die Kabel klemmt, bei dennen ist aber eigendlich kein Unterschied zu erkennen.
Alle 3 Splitter die ich von htp bekam schafften gerade mal einen Sync von ca 600kbits. Das hatte ich denen zwar mitgeteilt, die konnten sich das aber nicht vorstellen, da einer von Techniker war und ein anderer aus dem Shop war.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

naja von der qualität her oder vom aufbau ist das y-kabel der FB auch nicht weitaus besser gestellt als die anschluß schnur vom CN ar801. oder die voip anschluß schnüre der FB, das selbe in grün von der qualität her nur das auf der einen seite ein tae stecker drauf ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch so dass es Verbindungs und Verteilungsdosen gibt die Ähnlich wie eine Lüsterklemme funktionieren?


Da muß das aber schon uralt sein. Ganz früher wurde diese methode wohl mal verwendet (auch in apl`s), aber wenn die leitung nicht gerade aus den 60ern stammt haben sie hoffentlich die klemm-methode wie in deinem apl benutzt.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> kann man sehen wie man will, lüsterklemmen haben  da nichts zu suchen, JEDER techniker wird solch eine leitung direkt  ausser betrieb nehmen oder dies so in seiner rückmeldung verewigen das  der kunde so ne tolle anschluß schnur verwendet und bei erneuter  störmeldung beim ISP wird man sagen das die leitung vom kunden erstmal  zu tauschen ist.


Da liegst du aber daneben. Bei einer derartig modifizierten leitung wird  der techniker gleich den ur-zustand wieder herstellen. (also mit  tae-dose am apl) Alles andere ist garnicht erst zulässig.  (bekommst du auch so vom techniker gesagt)


> rj11 stecker hat logischerweise in der rj45 buchse spiel,


Hat der rj45-stecker auch. Hast du schon mal einen rj11-stecker  in eine rj45-dose gesteckt? Ich denke nein. Theorie und praxis sind halt  immer noch zweierlei...


> aber fakt ist aufgrund der größe des rj11 steckers geht der  wandern oder kann wandern, d.h. der stecker kann über die kontakte  rutschen aufgrund seines spiels.


Nur das da nix wandern kann.  (und schon garnicht bei tkom bzw. avm-geräten) Hinten bei den kontakten  greift eine verzahnung (fahre mal mit den fingern beim stecker über die  kontakte, dann merkst du das diese leicht versenkt sind) und die  stecker-arretierung hält es zusätzlich am platz.


> schon etliche kunden gehabt die wegen sowas 50 euro zahlen durften wegen nutzung einer falschen anschluß schnur.
> beispiel: kunde hatte ebenfalls eine fritzbox mit der falschen anschluß  schnur, die syncte mit um die 6M und hatte sync abbrüche. mit argus am  splitter fehler nicht feststellbar. richtige anschluß schnur an die  fritzbox und sie syncte mit 13M. und auch hier lief es laut kunde  mehrere jahre, ja jetzt nicht mehr. stecker ein wenig verrutscht und  vorbei war es.
> es macht also doch einen unterschied ob man den richtigen stecker nutzt  oder nicht.


Das klingt nach kabelbruch oder fehlerhaft  produziertem kabel. Der kontakt war immer nur halb oder in einer  bestimmten knick-stellung da weshalb das modem auch syncronisierte. Ich  schätze du weißt nicht wie der anschluß des kunden aussah? Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig...


> ich sage auch nicht das es ein heilmittel für seine leitung ist,  aber das sind potenzielle störquellen und beeinflussungen und davon hat  er eh schon genug auf der leitung bei der länge


  Naja... ein heilmittel wäre wohl die leitung selbst neu zu bauen und  irgend ein kabel mit einem möglichst dicken durchschnitt zu verwenden.  (2,5mm stromkabel leicht verdrillt, ohne unnötige verbindungsstellen  unter der erde?) Das wird dir die tkom nur nicht an einen port  anschließen.


----------



## Driftking007 (17. November 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> naja von der qualität her oder vom aufbau ist das y-kabel der FB auch nicht weitaus besser gestellt als die anschluß schnur vom CN ar801. oder die voip anschluß schnüre der FB, das selbe in grün von der qualität her nur das auf der einen seite ein tae stecker drauf ist



Gerade das Kabel vom CN AR860 ist das beste was ich hier habe  
hat ca 0,2mm Durchmesser und nur eine Litze 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da muß das aber schon uralt sein. Ganz früher wurde diese methode wohl mal verwendet (auch in apl`s), aber wenn die leitung nicht gerade aus den 60ern stammt haben sie hoffentlich die klemm-methode wie in deinem apl benutzt.



Leider ist die Leitung eine der Ersten Telefonleitungen in der ganzen Region. Mein Uropa war eine der ersten mit Telefon. Anfang der 60er schätzt mein Vater ... Seitdem wurde nur noch geflickt ... 
Der APL kam nur beim Hausneubau neu.



> Naja... ein heilmittel wäre wohl die leitung selbst neu zu bauen und irgend ein kabel mit einem möglichst dicken durchschnitt zu verwenden. (2,5mm stromkabel leicht verdrillt, ohne unnötige verbindungsstellen unter der erde?) Das wird dir die tkom nur nicht an einen port anschließen.



Aber man kanns ja selber einfach im Ort am ersten masten unten an die Dose anschleißen. An den Stellen wo das Kabel für einen Masten unter der Erde ist, ist auch immer eine Dose in Kopfhöhe. Aber ist das Übersprechen von nur 2 Adern mit solch einem Querschnitt nicht sehr hoch? 
Man könnte auch am ersten Masten einfach mehrer Adern zusammenlöten und bei mir im Keller wieder zu einer Doppelader umlöten. Nur dafür muss überall auch auf den Masten der Kontakt zwischen den Adern da sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

@ turricanveteran 
glaube da irrst du dich, hab schon viel gemacht und probiert usw , da ich beruflich damit zutun habe. zudem bin ich einer der der zum kunden hinfährt und störungen behebt sofern sie sich vor ort beheben lassen. bin nicht bei tkom  sondern bei einem anderen isp
daher spreche ich aus erfahrung was lüsterklemmen oder falsche rj stecker angeht. und nein ein rj45 stecker hat natürlich nicht in dem maße spiel wie ein rj11 stecker. genauso sind verdrillungen um adern weiterzuverbinden, micro wagoklemmen oder sonstiges müll. wenn eine innenhausleitung verlängert wird bitte lsa+ leiste oder scotch klemmen. was die auflagefläche angeht bei lsa+ im gegensatz zu lüsterklemmen ist das sich die messer oder wie man es nennen möchte in das kupfer schneiden und so eine saubere verbindung entsteht.
ich nehme generell alles raus was nach lüsterklemme, microwagoklemme, verdrillungen oder sonst was aus sieht aus der leitung und es wird mit scotch klemmen ersetzt. führt auch immer zu einem messbarem erfolg, daher teile ich deine meinung absolut nicht. es interessiert mich nicht was theoretisch sein sollte das nur träger xy wegbrechen sollte weil die praxis einfach was anderes sagt. 

@driftking adern zusammenlöten um den querschnitt zu erhöhen würde den anschluß nur noch weiter in die knie zwingen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> @ turricanveteran
> glaube da irrst du dich, hab schon viel gemacht und probiert usw , da ich beruflich damit zutun habe. zudem bin ich einer der der zum kunden hinfährt und störungen behebt sofern sie sich vor ort beheben lassen. bin nicht bei tkom  sondern bei einem anderen isp


Naja, egal. Die letzten tkom-techniker die ich erlebt habe, waren auf alle fälle recht resolut und klemmen den anschluß erstmal auf ursprung. (der letzte wollte nichtmal ein vorgefertigtes kabel anstatt der tae-dose aufklemmen)


> daher spreche ich aus erfahrung was lüsterklemmen oder falsche rj stecker angeht.


Meine erfahrungen sagen, wie gesagt, was anderes und meine leitung läuft nun schon fast 2 jahre so. (störungsfrei und ohne das sich die werte verändert hätten) Allerdings sehen deine scotchlok-verbinder interessant aus, vor allem die mit fettfüllung. (unser natursteinkeller ist leider nicht der trockenste)
Zu den steckern:
Ich hab es jetzt extra nochmals an einer alten 7170, einem zyxel-router, einem turbolink und sogar einem lan-port probiert. Ich weiß nicht was für china-rj11-stecker du verwendest, aber meine hier sitzen bombenfest in jeder rj45-buchse.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

ICH verwende die garnicht, ich bin der der die ausser betrieb nimmt weil das modem die FB oder sonstwas sch... damit synct. ich brauch die dinger nicht und im normalfall hat kein einziges aktuelles endgerät mehr rj11 zumindest nicht die gängigen. glaube netgear modemrouter haben noch rj11


----------



## Driftking007 (17. November 2013)

Das Draytek Vigour was ich für VDSL hier hatte hatte auch noch RJ11  
Das Siemens SL2-141-I, AR860, AR871 benutzen alle RJ11. 

Und laut Normung sollten RJ11 auch in RJ45 passen, daher sollte es eigentlich keinen unterscheid machen, außer die Nase bricht ab oder ist nicht richtig geformt


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

leider nicht, schon oft bei kunden gewesen die rj11 in rj45 reingestopft haben, lief auch eine zeit oder sogar lange zeit, aufeinmal geht garnichtsmehr oder es kommt zu sync abbrüchen. nachdem dann das original kabel angeschlossen wurde mit rj45 stecker lief alles wieder wie es soll. mag sein das bei dem ein oder anderen en wackler oder kabelbruch war aber das kann man auch nicht bei allen dann sagen


----------



## Decrypter (17. November 2013)

> Ich schätze das du der letzte bist, dem ich den unterschied zwischen adsl(2+) und vdsl erklären muß.



Siehst du absolut richtig...
Aber spielt auch absolut keine Rolle ob ADSL/VDSL. Lüsterklemmen sind absolut kontraproduktiv, egal auf welchen Frequenzen sich das Ganze abspielt. Fakt ist, das die Adern (welche im Regelfall 0.6 oder selten 0.8 ² Querschnitt haben) in einer Lüsterklemme sich ganz anders verhalten als bei einer LSA Verbindung.
Und ich sag auch ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich als Techniker im Außendienst sein würde und ich würde zum Kunden kommen, welcher Störungen meldet, und dann vor Ort so ein Lüsterklemmen Murks vorfinden, dann wäre das ganz klar Kundenverschulden !

Lüsterklemmen sind einzig und allein dazu gedacht, um Geräte und Betriebsmittel im 230V anzuschließen. Wobei ich auch hier schon den allerschlimmsten Murks erlebt habe. Aber keinesfalls dazu, um im Bereich der Datenübertragung genutzt zu werden !


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2013)

richtig, LSA+ leisten, scotch klemmen oder SID leisten schneiden sich beim auflegen oder zusammenpressen ( scotch klemmen ) in das kupfer, somit entsteht eine dementsprechend feste verbindung . diese sachen sind dafür auch ausgelegt, lüsterklemmen sind garnicht für sowas gedacht und ausgelegt. lüsterklemmen sind bei dsl/vdsl isdn atm anschlüssen fehl am platz. einen analogen ohne dsl würde das wenig interessieren, da merkt man das evtl mal irgendwann mal wenn es anfängt zu rauschen. kannst du verwenden für lämpchen oder dergleichen aber nicht in der datentechnik. alles was so aufgebaut ist was der kd sich selber zusammengestrickt hat ist dementsprechend kunden verschulden und kann teuer werden. in den meisten fällen lässt sich das gut messen und dementsprechend nachweisen das kundenverschulden vorliegt. bist schnell mal um die 50 euro los nur wegen einer lüsterklemme


----------



## Driftking007 (18. November 2013)

Aber die ganzen Splitter die auf dem selben prinzip die Kabel befestigen sind doch auch nichts anderes ...
Ich habe zumindest damit keinen unterschied fest gestellt. Vlt haben die Kunden die Klemme nicht fest gemacht. Wenn die schraube gut angezogen ist hat man ne gute Fläche wo das Kabel an liegt. Die ist sogar größer als bei so mancher scotch klemme.

Aber ich werd es löten damit ihr beruhigt seid.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. November 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Aber ich werd es löten damit ihr beruhigt seid.


 VORSICHT... Beim löten scheiden sich ja auch die geister und es gibt da etliche die sagen, das lot für dererlei frequenzen nicht so gut ist. 
Allerdings würde mich das ergebniss (unterschied zu lüsterklemme) dennoch interessieren.


----------



## Driftking007 (19. November 2013)

Es brachte einen RIESEN Unterschied. Aufeinmal hatte ich 4000er.
:ironie off:

Nein es hat gar keinen unterschied gemacht. Alles beim alten 
Vlt sollte ich die Kabel dann auch noch in den Splitter Löten  
Aber mal ehrlich. Bei einem Splitter mit schraubbefestigung und mehreren dutzend VVDa s (Verbindungs und Verteilungs Dosen außen)... da ist ne Lüsterklemme gar nichts gegen  
Klar merkt man bestimmt an einem Vdsl anschluss etwas. Da merkt man auch zusätzliche 7m im Haus an Verkabelung. Aber hier ists ja nicht viel mehr als ein "schnellerer" Isdn anschluss  
Ein anderer Splitter macht da schon viel mehr aus


----------



## mrfloppy (22. November 2013)

geht nicht dabei mehr aus der leitung zu holen, sondern evtl die leitung bei einem "LEICHT" höherem sync stabiler zu halten. glaub hat nirgendwo jemand geschrieben das du damit eine massiv höhere BB erreichen wirst, nicht bei deiner leitung 

dann mal zu deinen lüsterklemmen, wie du siehst sind lüsterklemmen gewölbt, d.h. diese sind garnicht dafür spezifiziert für solche querschnitte selbst wenn du die zudrehst bleibt unten immer ein kleiner spalt aufgrund der wölbung. soweit ich weiß sind die schrauben nicht gewölbt um sich der auflagefläche anzupassen bzw da dann plan aufzuliegen. bei höheren querschnitten macht das sinn wie z.b. bei lampen mit 1,5qmm aber nicht bei solch geringen querschnitten eines telefonkabels . aufgrund des höheren querschnitts bekommt man die schraube dann garnicht so fest angezogen das man bis unten auf die wölbung trifft, es sei denn man dreht so fest das man die schraube durch das kupfer dreht, aber dann wird man das schon merken da der draht dann wieder das weite sucht.

deine thematik schraubbare splitter sieht schonmal so aus das die auflagefläche eine gerade ist und nicht wie bei einer lüsterklemme gewölbt, genauso schaut es bei alten APL´s oder ähnlichen aus 

http://www.scooter-elektrik.de/SA/Luesterklemme.jpg


----------



## Driftking007 (22. November 2013)

Also das Kabel was ich für die Lüsterklemme verwendete war 0,4 mm Durchschnitt. Das Kabel war gut gequetscht auf einer relativ großem Fläche.

Leider kann ich mir das Bild nicht angucken


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2013)

Jaaa...das mit der lüsterklemme ist in meinen augen eine glaubensfrage.
Nun aber mal kurz etwas neben dem thema, vieleicht kann es mir ja jemand erklären. Ich hab bei niedrigen außentemperaturen einen ca. 200-300 kbit höheren sync.  
Momentan schaut es so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...im august dagegen so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evt. hat hier jemand eine erklärung.  
Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, das der hvt unbeheizt ist und die technik bei kälte besser funzt als bei wärme. An der leitung selbst kann es doch eigentlich nix verändern, die liegt komplett unter der erde. (bis auf 3+4m im leerrohr an 2 brücken)


----------



## mrfloppy (23. November 2013)

Ich denke mal das es der Technik relativ egal ist,  es sei denn im Sommer sind 50 Grad in der Hütte weil keine Klimaanlage da ist.  Vllt sind aber auch einige dsl'er aus der Leitung raus wegen Umzug usw das ein ticken weniger Beeinflussung auf deinem Anschluss liegt. Wäre eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Decrypter (23. November 2013)

Ein HVT wird nicht unbeheizt sein. Die Gefahr eines technischen Defektes wäre viel zu hoch. In großen HVTs spielt eine Beheizung auch eher keine Rolle, da die durch die Technik produzierte Eigenwärme schon genug aufheizt. Aber es gibt auch kleine HVTs, wo nicht besonders viel Technik drin steht. Desweiteren wäre es für die Bausubstanz ganz sicher nicht gut, wenn die Räume im Winter unbeheizt sind. Und für die Sommerhitze sollten da Klimaanlagen vorhanden sein, da dann auch die Gefahr eines Ausfalls bei hohen Temperaturen besteht.

Das jetzt im Winter eine geringfügig höhere Bandbreite erzielbar ist, kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Das naheliegenste sind in der Tat weniger Störeinflüsse. Die kühleren Temperaturen dürften keine Rolle spielen, da die Leitungen in der Regel so tief liegen, das es schon mächtig lange Frost geben muß, bis der Boden so tief gefriert. Eine weitere Möglichkeit könnte am KVZ liegen, das die Klemmverbindung jetzt geringfügig bessere Übergangswiderstände hat.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. November 2013)

ist dem Schaltdraht egal wie warm es ist. Die Technik sitzt nicht im HVt 
Die DSLAMs sind alle klimatisiert. Selbst Outdoor-DSLAMs sind im Sommer belüftet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Vllt sind aber auch einige dsl'er aus der Leitung raus wegen Umzug usw das ein ticken weniger Beeinflussung auf deinem Anschluss liegt. Wäre eine Möglichkeit


 Naja... Menschen sind keine zugvögel die ins warme ziehen, wenn es draußen kalt wird. Ich habe den effekt aber schon so lange, wie ich die leitung am limit betreibe. (3 winter) Deshalb verwundert mich es ja.


Decrypter schrieb:


> Desweiteren wäre es für die Bausubstanz ganz  sicher nicht gut, wenn die Räume im Winter unbeheizt sind.


 Mangelnde wärme ist der bausubstanz, welche hier aus ziegelmauern und  balkendecken bestehen dürfte (alte hauptpost), noch relativ egal. Eindringendes wasser ist meistens der übeltäter. Solange also das dach dicht ist und die mauern im sommer überhaupt trocken werden, sollte nicht viel passieren.


----------



## Driftking007 (23. November 2013)

Ich habe das schon mal gelesen dass es an der Leitung selber liegt. Vei niedrigeren Temperaturen ist der Widerstand der Kupferleitung geringer sodass wirklich ein leicht höherer sync zustande kommen kann. Mit richtigen Messgeräten wär das bestimmt auch Messbar


----------



## Driftking007 (29. November 2013)

So.

Mit ach und krach konnte ich mir Adsl 2+ schalten lassen. Nahtlose Ratenadaption kann nicht eingestellt werden. 

Hier mal die Leitungsbilder von jetzt (also nachmittags mit Ringkernen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun ob sich abends etwas ändert, bzw wie Stark der Unterschied zu Adsl ist. Jetzt schonmal fällt auf, dass weggefallene Träger nicht für immer weg sind, sonder auch irgendwann wieder auftauchen und belegt werden.
Das Spektrum selber ist viel "aktiver" und ändert sich stärker. Es kommen Träger hinzu, oder fallen weg.
Dafür hat sich aber mein Ping um 4ms verschlechtert, im gegenzug habe ich dafür aber mehr Upload-Bandbreite (410 statt 320 kbits).


----------



## Driftking007 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe es nun geschafft  Der Provider hat mir SRA (Seamless Rate Adaption bzw. Nahtlose Ratenadaption) geschaltet. Nur will die FB 7270 nicht auf Anhieb SRA aktivieren. Vorhin hat die FB einmal SRA für den Downstream aktiviert, ich hatte dann aber nochmal was geändert (Störsicherheit angepasst) und nun ist SRA wieder aus.

Dauert es bis die FB merkt, dass es aktiv ist? Wird es erst aktiv wenn sie eigendlich einen Resync ausführen würde?
Aufjedenfall schon echt genial das htp SRA aktiviert hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nun geschafft  Der Provider hat mir SRA (Seamless Rate Adaption bzw. Nahtlose Ratenadaption) geschaltet.


Wie hast du das hin bekommen?  Im normalfall wird es nicht geschalten, weil es damit wohl haufenweise probleme gab.


> Nur will die FB 7270 nicht auf Anhieb SRA aktivieren. Vorhin hat die FB einmal SRA für den Downstream aktiviert, ich hatte dann aber nochmal was geändert (Störsicherheit angepasst) und nun ist SRA wieder aus.


Beobachte einfach mal den downstream. Mit aktiviertem SRA sollte der schwanken.



> Dauert es bis die FB merkt, dass es aktiv ist? Wird es erst aktiv wenn sie eigendlich einen Resync ausführen würde?


 Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber im normalfall müsste doch SRA beim syncronisieren ausgehandelt werden wie alles andere auch. Evt. lässt sich der port so konfigurieren, das erst bei einem sync-zusammenbruch das feature aktiviert wird. Auf der anderen seite habe ich aber eher das gefühl, das der techniker das bloß zur probe eingestellt hatte oder SRA einfach nur unzuverlässig funktioniert. (dslam bzw. router aktivieren es nicht, wenn es bei der aushandlung nicht eindeutig will)


----------



## Driftking007 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab einfach ne Mail geschrieben.
Warum sollte das Unzuverlässig laufen? VDSL hat ja auch laut meinen Ermittlungen SRA mit implementiert. 

Ich habe nochmal das Siemens SL2-141-I angeschlossen, mit den Spulen kommt nicht viel an (1200 bis 1400). Ohne Spulen ist mehr drin. Hier konnte ich feststellen dass der Downstream von 1667 auf 1648 ging, ohne dass die Leitung zusammenbrach. Ich muss mich Montag mal mit dem AVM Team in Verbindung setzen. Evtl auch nochmal eine andere Firmware downloaden. Vlt auch erstmal nur noch die 3370 vorher testen.

Komischerweise war das folgendermaßen als es bei der Fritzbox auftrat: Der Sync war bei 1448 Down, SRA war in beiden Richtungen aus. Dann wunderte ich mich, da ich gerade Downloadete, warum es schneller ging. Aufeinmal stand ohne Unterbrechung 1707Down. Kurze Zeit darauf (SNR war bei 5) waren es nur noch 1404 Down. SRA stand zu dem Zeitpunkt bei der Empfangsrichtung auf an, bei der Senderichtung auf aus.
Also schien es mir, das SRA während des Betriebs an ging. 

Ich war dann so doof und dachte, evtl noch was an den Störsicherheitsoptionen einzustellen(diese wieder auf die Standardeinstellung zu stellen). Seitdem ist SRA bei der Fritzbox 7270 nicht mehr aktiv.

Auch werde ich Montag nochmal bei htp anrufen. Und direkt mit einem Techniker reden. Ich hasse es wenn man denen im Call-Center erstmal erklären muss was SRA ist, und diese es dann meist falsch weiter geben.



Auch habe ich mittlerweile den Grund für diesen Einbruch am Anfang des Spektrums gefunden: Das Netzteil der Fritzbox war zu nah an dem Splitter.
Ich habe nun auch angefangen unsere Telefone direkt mithilfe von DECT an die FB zu schließen. Nur das Y Kabel der Fritzbox (einmal DSL und einmal ISDN auf Input) ist sehr lang und stört das Signal. Muss mir also nochmal ne kurze Lösung löten.


----------



## Decrypter (7. Dezember 2013)

> Warum sollte das Unzuverlässig laufen? VDSL hat ja auch laut meinen Ermittlungen SRA mit implementiert.



Bei VDSL wird aber kein SRA geschaltet, sondern auch dort ganz normales RAM in den von den Providern festgelegten Bandbreitenkorridoren. Fällt also der SNRM, falls er grenzwertig sein sollte, so weit ab, das das Modem den Sync nicht mehr halten kann, so kommt es wie bei ADSL/ADSL2+, zu einem Resync. SRA hingegen bedeutet ja, das sich die Syncbandbreite ohne Resync anpaßt. Das wird meines Wissens nach von keinem Anbieter in DE geschaltet, obwohl es die aktuellen Ports fast durchweg alle beherrschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Dezember 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Unzuverlässig laufen?


Weil dieses feature anscheinend etwas schwieriger umzusetzen ist als bitswap. Zudem gibt es so viele modem-dslam-kombinationen, das der aufwand wirklich jede kombination stabil zum laufen zu bewegen wohl zu groß ist.
So wie ich das sehe scheuen die provider den finanziellen aufwand das gängig zu bekommen (zu recht) zumal die kunden meist die unterschiedlichste hardware einsetzen. (weder dslam noch modem müssen zwangsweise SRA fehlerfrei unterstützen)


> VDSL hat ja auch laut meinen Ermittlungen SRA mit implementiert.


Ist es bei adsl2+ auch. Den rest hat Decrypter ja bereits gesagt.



> Ich habe nochmal das Siemens SL2-141-I angeschlossen, mit den Spulen kommt nicht viel an (1200 bis 1400). Ohne Spulen ist mehr drin. Hier konnte ich feststellen dass der Downstream von 1667 auf 1648 ging, ohne dass die Leitung zusammenbrach.


Hattest du SRA erzwungen? Bei dem siemens sollte das ja gehen...


> Vlt auch erstmal nur noch die 3370 vorher testen.


Da bin ich mal gespannt. Der AR9 einer 7320 hat sich bei mir sehr schlecht geschlagen. Du hast allerdings einen anderen port und die 3370 einen VR9-chipsatz...



> ...Seitdem ist SRA bei der Fritzbox 7270 nicht mehr aktiv.


Wenn es irgendwann bei einer neusyncronisation wieder anspringt, würde es aber nur unzuverlässig funktionieren.


> Auch habe ich mittlerweile den Grund für diesen Einbruch am Anfang des Spektrums gefunden: Das Netzteil der Fritzbox war zu nah an dem Splitter.


Da mußt du aber ein schlechtes erwischt haben und es müßte getauscht werden. Bei mir hat weder das vom w503v noch das von der 7270 v3 einen einfluss auf die dsl-verbindung.


> Ich habe nun auch angefangen unsere Telefone direkt mithilfe von DECT an die FB zu schließen. Nur das Y Kabel der Fritzbox (einmal DSL und einmal ISDN auf Input) ist sehr lang und stört das Signal. Muss mir also nochmal ne kurze Lösung löten.


Habt ihr denn normale isdn-telefonie? Bei voip brauchst du das nicht.


----------



## Driftking007 (7. Dezember 2013)

ja haben normal ISDN Telefonie. VOIP wäre doof bei den ganzen sync verlusten  

Der adapter will grad nicht den ich mir gebaut hab. 

Ich hab dem Siemens mit DMT gesagt er soll SRA machen 

Die 3370 werd ich testen wenn ich zeit habe. Erstmal Glühwein trinken


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Dezember 2013)

Driftking007 schrieb:


> ja haben normal ISDN Telefonie. VOIP wäre doof bei den ganzen sync verlusten


Irgendwie sagt mir mein gefühl, das du das nicht durch die fritzbox schleifen solltest...
Bei einer 7270 v1 sollte das definitiv probleme machen und ob es avm bei den den boxen danach richtig in den griff bekommen hat weiß ich nicht. Mangels eigener erfahrung damit, traue ich dem braten nur nicht so recht...


----------



## Driftking007 (8. Dezember 2013)

funktionieren tut es aber nun recht gut. 

Das mit dem Adapter hat nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte, die Pinbelegung ist nicht Normgerecht, hab dann schließlich das mitgelieferte Kabel auf ca 25 cm gekürzt. 

Soweit ich alles vorhin eingestellt bekommen habe, sollte nun DSL Stabil mit 1450/400 kbits laufen. 
Das Spektrum sah wirklich sehr Ordentlich aus. Fotos kommen morgen dann noch.

Morgen werde ich wohl auch dann die 3370 mal anschließen und gucken ob diese SRA hinbekommt. 
Port war soweit ich mich jetzt erinnere halt ein Infineon 7.27.8. Ist direkt von der Telekom gemietet. Vlt gibts auch von dem aus Probleme mit SRA.

Ich find es echt mies, dass man SRA nicht überall versucht anzuwenden. Nur dadurch würde sich der Standard durchetzen, Probleme gefunden und die wirklich maximale Bandbreite dem Kunden gegeben. 
Nicht mal alle Techniker wissen was das ist. Obwohl es eigendlich eines der Großen Vorteile von Adsl2+ ist.

Edit: Klick. Hier ist n kleiner Überblick über einige Linecards  

Die Infineon Umrechnung auch aus dem Forum: 
Alt -> Neu

113.28 -> 7.17.12
113.116 -> 7.23.4
113.181 -> 7.27.5
113.184 -> 7.27.8
147.59 -> 3.185.3
255.139 -> 8.179.1



*Edit*: Hier nocheinmal das Spektrum der FB 7270. Die Schwankungen am Anfang des Spektrums sind nun weg (Netzteil ist nun ca 1 meter entfernt). CRC Fehler sind bei dauerhaftem Download bei ca. 40 Fehlern pro Stunde.
Die Fritzbox ist nun auch die ISDN-Telefonanlage. Die Telefone mit DECT eingebunden und haben prima Empfang. Es muss nun nur noch das Fax angeschlossen werden, muss dafür aber noch ein paar Kabel umlöten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Läuft nun schon seit 1,5 Tagen stabil.
Ohne Doppeldrossel (hatte ich kurz mal getestet) gibt es alle paar Stunden einen Resync.

Die FB 3370 schafft gerade mal 1370/266 kbits. Dabei Synct sie schon am Maximum des möglichen. Angezeigte Leitungskapazität wird schon voll ausgenutzt. Stabil läuft es auch nicht.


----------



## Driftking007 (27. Januar 2014)

So nun kram ich nochmal meinen Thread raus:

Ich habe mir einige alte Splitter für jeweils einen Euro bei Ebay geholt und verglichen. Da gibt es teils extreme Unterschiede.
Geschaltet bin ich wie schon gesagt an einem 4000er Anschluss, die Leitungslänge mit 6637m und einer Dämpfung von 54-56db geben aber nicht so viel her.


Beginnen wir mal mit dem Schlechtesten.
6. Platz: Der beiliegende Splitter von HTP ist mit Abstand am schlechtesten. Damit sind gerade einmal maximal 422/96 kbits drin. Um hier einen Mangel auszuschließen, holte ich mir nochmal 2 aus deren Shop, doch auch hier trat keine Besserung auf.

5. Platz: Telekom Splitter, älteres Modell mit ca 822/216 kbits.

4. Platz: Neuer Telekom Splitter, ca 1 Jahr alt. , ca 1024/216 kbits.

3. Platz: relativ alter Splitter der Telekom mit ca. 1100/386 kbits.

2. Platz: Splitter von Sphairon. Hinterließ uns ein Techniker bei htp. Schafft ca. 1306/400

1. Platz: Sieger ist hier ein Splitter der bei einem alten Siemens Modem (C2-010-I) mitgekauft wurde (kleinanzeigen). Dieser hat ein relativ sauberes Spektrum, die Dämpfungskurve ist relativ gerade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Splittern gibt es also auch extreme Unterschiede, die bei langen Leitungen wohl über eine stabile oder instabile Leitung entscheiden können. Hier empfiehlt es sich einfach testen, testen, testen. Jede Charge der Splitter kann hierbei unterschiedlich ausfallen. 



Auch gibt es zu berichten, dass sich die Fb endlich wieder nach gefühlter Ewigkeit mit "Seamless Rate Adaption" "On" verbunden hat. Dabei wurde der Wert wohl während der aktiven Leitung eingeschaltet, bzw die FB 7270v3 hat  dies aktiviert. Mal schauen wie sie sich nun die nächsten Tage verhält:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es scheint den Fehlern nach zu sein, dass sie ohne Neusynchronisation Seamless Rate Adaption seit gestern 22 Uhr eingeschaltet hat. mittags lag der Sync bei dann ca 1600 kbits, jetzt ist er gerade bei 1400 kbits down.
Bis jetzt ist aber SRA nur bei dem Downlink aktiv. Werd ich beobachten


----------

